# Vorbestellungen machen Videospiele kaputt: Einmal heiße Luft, bitte! (Kolumne)



## Peter Bathge (25. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Vorbestellungen machen Videospiele kaputt: Einmal heiße Luft, bitte! (Kolumne)* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Vorbestellungen machen Videospiele kaputt: Einmal heiße Luft, bitte! (Kolumne)


----------



## stawacz (25. September 2016)

naja es gibt halt spiele,bei denen ich lange vorher weiss das diese zum pflichtkauf werden.ein fifa zb,oder die großen wie BF oder oder oder.ich persönlich bestelle auch öfter vor bei solchen spielen,aber weniger um irgendwelche boni zu bekommen,als eher wegen dem preis weit vor release.

BF1 zb hab ich für 36 vorbestellt.das wird wohl bei release selbst bei den günstigsten keysellern nich unter 45 fallen

aber es stimmt schon.vorbestellt wird hauptsächlich bei entwicklern die man kennt und die einen bisher nich enttäuscht haben.würde auch nich jedem x beliebigem so viel vertrauen entgegen bringen.zu mal ich auch so n wertungsfanatiker bin,also muss ich für mich schon im vorfeld abschätzen können ob das ding n 85er+ wird.wenn ich mir da sicher bin kann ich auch vorbestellen.wie gesagt für mich is der preis am wichtigsten,und gerade wenn man direkt nach ankündigung kauft ,kann man ne menge spaaren.da zahlt man für die meisten tripleA titel unter 30 euro.und wenn man das dann aufs jahr hoch rechnet,kann man sich am ende doch zwei drei titel mehr holen als würde man bei release den vollen preis zahlen


----------



## Orzhov (25. September 2016)

Schöner Artikel, auch wenn das Fazit etwas schwach ist für meinen Geschmack ist.

Ich bestelle aus verschiedenen Gründen vor. Mal möchte ich einfach nur fix die Boni abgreifen wie bei Mankind Devided. Das ging aber nicht gut aus. Im Falle von Mafia 3 habe ich vorbestellt da ich mir einfach wünschte das es ein gutes Spiel wird und habe dem Studio darum einen Vertrauensvorschuss gegeben. Ob ich vorbestelle oder nicht mache ich oft von meinem Bauchgefühl abhängig. Daher nenne ich den ganzen Prozess von der Vorbestellung bis zur eventuellen Rückgabe auch scherzhaft Vorbestellerlotto. Denn am Ende des Tages ist es eine emotionale Lotterie.


----------



## oddo1 (25. September 2016)

Ich gehöre zu einer Spielergeneration, wo die Spiele noch auf Disketten (kennt die heute noch jemand?) verkauft wurden. Du dieser Zeit gab es sowas nicht. Brauchte man auch nicht. Da wusste man vorher was man bekam. Warum ? Weil es zu fast allen Spielen Demoversionen oder Betas gab. Das wurde aus gutem Grund abgeschafft und gegen Vorbestellungen ausgetauscht. Ich habe noch nie ein Spiel vorbestellt und das werde ich auch weiterhin nicht tun. Trotzdem bin ich auch auf den Hype bei zwei oder drei Spielen reingefallen nach dem Release die das Geld auch nur ansatzweise nicht wert waren. 

Würden alle das vorbestellen sein lassen, könnte man die Hersteller zumindest so unter Druck setzen, was vernünftiges abzuliefern, weil sie das Geld vorher nicht haben. Wenn das aber so bleibt, wird sich nichts ändern. Im Gegenteil, es wird noch schlimmer werden.


----------



## mimc1 (25. September 2016)

Dem einzigen unternehmen welchem ich Blind vertraue ist Rockstargames, die haben mich noch nie enttäuscht.


----------



## Dango (25. September 2016)

Seit Fallout 4 bin ich auch sehr vorsichtig geworden mit Vorbestellungen.


----------



## Oelf (25. September 2016)

mir ist kein Fall bekannt bei dem man nicht auch noch wenige Stunden vor release "vorbestellen" konnte und trotzdem das mehr oder weniger nützliche Zeug abstauben konnte, auch ein preload ist selten mehr als 24h vor Freischaltung nötig.
Bis dahin gibt es schon genug Material um sich ein Bild zu machen.

Der Witz ist doch das gerade die, die ohne hin das Geld haben mit so etwas werben. Greenlight oder early acces von kleinen Studios bei denen das als Vertrauensbonus oder Vorbestellerlotto vorgeschossen Geld tatsächlich einen Unterschied machen sind etwas ganz anderes.

Fakt ist doch das wir alle die Wahl haben wofür wir unser Geld ausgeben und scheinbar entscheiden sich viele dafür es vorzuschießen, angesichts der aktuellen Zinsen auf der Bank macht es auch kaum einen Unterschied wo das Geld letzten Endes rum liegt bis das Spiel erscheint.
Regen wir uns doch lieber über Dinge auf auf die wir keinen Einfluss, wieso muss ich mehr Geld im Monat an die öffentlich rechtlichen überweisen als an Amazon, obwohl mich Amazon viel besser unterhällt ?


----------



## Bonkic (25. September 2016)

Peter schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder Spieler hat bestimmte Serien und Entwickler, denen er vertraut und bei denen er eher bereit ist, vorzubestellen..



jeder minus 1.
ich kenne keinen entwickler, dem ich solches vertrauen entgegen bringen würde, dass ich sein spiel vorbestellen würde, was ich dementsprechend auch noch nie getan habe und niemals tun werde. 
es hat keinerlei vorteile, sondern birgt immer die -sehr reale- gefahr, reinzufallen.
deshalb bin ich durchaus geneigt, den vorbestellern die schuld zuzuschieben. 
wie man bspw nms, also ein indie-spiel für 60 euro, vorbestellen konnte, ist mir schlicht ein absolutes rätsel.
bei allem hype, regierte vor dem release die skepsis. keiner schien zu wissen, was nms denn jetzt genau ist und was es bietet.
es grenzt in diesem fall schon beinahe an heuchelei dann im nachhinein den enttäuschten zu spielen.

das legitimiert aber natürlich die lügen oder falschen versprechungen der publisher/ entwickler keineswegs.
nicht dass wir uns da falsch verstehen. nur ist nms, wo wirklich gelogen oder zumindest maßlos übertrieben wurde, ja nicht der regelfall. 
oftmals erfüllen spiele nicht die eigenen erwartungen oder sind einfach schlecht, ohne das tatsächlich gelogen wurde.


----------



## USA911 (25. September 2016)

Das ist der Gesellschaftliche Zwang, der uns von der Industrie, den Lobbyverbänden und der Politik auferlegt wird und dem wir blind folgen: "Es muss alles immer und zu jederzeit zu haben sein".  Verzicht ist nicht mehr Gesellschaftlich etabliert, sondern es grenzt einen ab, da nicht besitzen "negativ" ist.
Hinzu kommt die Erziehung durch die Gesellschaft und der Politik, das nur noch in "schwarz und weiß" gedacht werden soll und die Gründe und Hintergründe ausgeblendet und am besten nicht beachtet werden soll.

(Alleine, wie schief ich von Bekannten, Freunden, Fremden angeschaut werde, wenn ich sage, das ich kein Mobilen Internetvertrag habe, da ich es nicht brauche.)


----------



## Atratus (25. September 2016)

Das erste und letzte Spiel, das ich im "Early-Access" gekauft hab ist das "Next Car Game". Da gab es diese Testmap und die hat einen Abend Spaß gemacht. Der "Kauf" ist jetzt 2,5 Jahre her und das Spiel ist noch immer nicht fertig! Ein Anreiz war ich, dass ich Annahm, es wäre in der unfertigen Version günstiger. Ich hab etwas über 22,- bezahlt. Heute zahle ich dank Keysellern eh nicht viel mehr für ein Vollpreisspiel. 

Zum Thema "Mock-Ups" fällt mir besonders "Aliens - Colonial Marines" ein. Die Vergleichsvideos sind schon bezeichnend.


----------



## hawkytonk (25. September 2016)

"Demos sind im AAA-Spielesektor mittlerweile so selten wie Känguru-Sichtungen in Tibet,.." --> Ich bin immer noch am Lachen.


----------



## faZe (25. September 2016)

Oelf schrieb:


> mir ist kein Fall bekannt bei dem man nicht auch noch wenige Stunden vor release "vorbestellen" konnte und trotzdem das mehr oder weniger nützliche Zeug abstauben konnte [...] Bis dahin gibt es schon genug Material um sich ein Bild zu machen.


In dem Stil bestelle ich auch vor. Also eventuell ein paar Tage vor Release, wenn man sich durch Previews schon ein umfassendes Bild machen konnte.

Bei BF3 und BF4 habe ich jeweils nach vielen Stunden Spielspaß entschieden, dass ich das Premium Paket mit 5 DLCs investieren möchte. Ich wurde jeweils sehr gut unterhalten und lange mit Zusatzinhalten und Support versorgt. Nichts bereut!
Bei BF1 z.B. habe ich stundenlang Alpha/Beta Gameplay Videos gesehen und die Beta gespielt. Dadurch stand die Entscheidung fest und als der Preis noch stimmte (~37€), habe ich zugeschlagen 
Bei The Division habe ich voreilig zum Season Pass gegriffen, weil das Package lediglich ~8€ mehr kostete... war unnötig, da die Faszination am Spiel bei mir vorbei war, bevor ein DLC erschien. Andererseits hatte ich mit dem Hauptspiel genug Spaß, dass es den kleinen Aufpreis auch wert war^^



> "Demos sind im AAA-Spielesektor mittlerweile so selten wie Känguru-Sichtungen in Tibet,..".


Hersteller fürchten vielleicht (und dann vermutlich zurecht^^), dass eine offene Beta oder Demo eher Spieler abschreckt oder zu viel Aufwand/Kosten verursacht. Das ist aber sehr schade, denn bei BF4 und BF1 wurde meine Entscheidung durch die offene Beta jeweils gefestigt. Und Doom z.B. habe ich nur gekauft, weil mir die Demo gefiel!


----------



## Amosh (25. September 2016)

Vorbestellen ist immer eine Sache. Ich mache es eigentlich nur bei Marken, die ich kenne und bei denen ich weiß, da kann nicht viel schiefgehen. Pokemon beispielsweise. Oder Mass Effect, wo ich die bisherigen drei Teile allesamt richtig gut fand.  Insofern traue ich BioWare und auch Gamefreak zu, gute Spiele zu produzieren (auch wenn ein Kokowei mit Zweittyp Drache sehr merkwürdig erscheint. ).

The Division ist da wieder eine andere Nummer: Einerseits hatte ich Spaß mit dem Spiel, andererseits stellte sich eben die mangelnde Qualität, die es stellenweise in dem Spiel gab, erst im Lategame heraus. Also nach ca. 20 - 25 Stunden Spielzeit. Dann hatte man alles gesehen und war nur noch am Grinden für bessere Ausrüstung. Viel Spaß gemacht hat das dann auf einmal nicht mehr... Vor allem aus dem Grund, weil nicht wirklich viel dabei rumkam. Die Beta, die ich mir vorher angeschaut hatte, um meine Kaufentscheidung zu festigen, hat mich dahingehend ein wenig irregeführt, dennoch bereue ich es nicht, The Division gekauft zu haben. Deswegen bin ich auch bei For Honor noch skeptisch. Die Alpha hat mir wirklich sehr viel Spaß gemacht - aber vorbestellen werd ich es trotzdem nicht.

Aber so ist das: Jeder muss in seinem Leben irgendwann mal Lehrgeld bezahlen. Bisher war ich in der Regel nie von Vorbestellungen enttäuscht, da ich es mir immer sehr genau überlege. Zwei Ausnahmen gibt es, wo ich wirklich enttäuscht war bisher: Assassin's Creed Unity und Mortal Kombat X, beide aufgrund grottiger technischer Qualität der Spiele. AC Unity war für mich wochenlang unspielbar wegen teilweise arger Framerate-Einbrüche und Bugs.


----------



## hawkytonk (25. September 2016)

"Aber Publisher sind so fokussiert auf ihren Profit, sie beginnen mit dem Verkauf eines Spiels, bevor die Entwickler fertig damit sind, es zu erschaffen." -->Leider ein mittlerweile verbreitetes Verhalten, auch von anderen Wirtschaftszweigen.


----------



## martinsan (25. September 2016)

Der Spielemarkt ist eigentlich ein reiner Nachfragemarkt. Daher ja auch die riesigen Marketingbudgets, die die Publisher teilweise raushauen. Das Marketing soll ja Nachfragebegehrlichkeiten steuern. Nachfrage bedeutet aber eigentlich, dass wir als Spieler am längeren Hebel sitzen und das Angebot steuern. Im Grossen und Ganzen müssen als wir Spieler daher die Schuld auf uns nehmen. Wir (die zahlende Mehrheit zumindest) wollen es nicht anders.


----------



## USA911 (25. September 2016)

faZe schrieb:


> Hersteller fürchten vielleicht (und dann vermutlich zurecht^^), dass eine offene Beta oder Demo eher Spieler abschreckt oder zu viel Aufwand/Kosten verursacht. Das ist aber sehr schade, denn bei BF4 und BF1 wurde meine Entscheidung durch die offene Beta jeweils gefestigt. Und Doom z.B. habe ich nur gekauft, weil mir die Demo gefiel!



Eine gute Demo zu einem guten Spiel, von dem sich der Endkunde selbst überzeugen kann, ist die beste Werbung für das Produkt. Die Mehrkosten, können die Unternehmen ohne "Mehrkosten" zu produzieren, von den Millionen Ausgaben für Werbung abzweigen.
Problem für das Unternehmen: Das Produkt, ist das Überzeugungsargument und nicht die PR und da muss dann die Qualität stimmen. Das wollen sie nicht, sonst könnten sie keine, billige, schnell dahin geklatschte Projekte zu Geld machen.


----------



## Scholdarr (25. September 2016)

> Denn letztlich hat die Geldgier der Publisher in Sachen Vorbestellungen und die fehlende Zurückhaltung der Spieler beim Vorabkauf vor allem eine Konsequenz: Sie zerstört unser liebstes Hobby. Stück für Stück.


Falsch. Das entsprechende Kundenverhalten führt dazu, nicht das Angebot der "geldgierigen" Publisher. Soweit ich weiß, wird noch niemand gezwungen, sich ein Spiel vorab zu kaufen. Es ist also eine völlig freiwillige Konsumentscheidung. Wenn dir das nicht passt, dann musst du entsprechend auch die Kunden kritisieren. Aber einfach der Industrie den schwarzen Peter (no pun intended) zuzuschieben für etwas, was die Kunden selbst in der Hand haben, ist imo eine Flucht vor der eigenen Verantwortung.

Außerdem kann man die allermeisten AAA-Spiele nicht früher als 6 Monate vor Release vorbestellen. Das heißt, wir bewegen uns da in einem Zeitraum, in dem das fertige Spiel schon einigermaßen festgezurrt bzw. feature-complete ist.

Dazu kommt noch, dass man Vorbestellungen jederzeit stornieren kann, sollte einem vor dem Release Zweifel an der Qualität des Spiels kommen. Bei Steam kann man das Spiel sogar noch nach dem  kurzen Antesten wieder zurückgeben mittlerweile.


----------



## mkm2907 (25. September 2016)

Ich kaufe aus traditionellen Gründen Spiele wenn sie fertig sind. Ich habe weder Zeit noch Lust ein Betatester für unfertige Spiele zu sein. Den Frust spare ich mir und ich habe es noch nie bereut. Wenn ich die frustrierten Testberichte lese weiss ich das es eine gute Entscheidung war.


----------



## SIKORA1 (25. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich denke der Spielebereich ist mittlerweile ein riesen Markt , somit werden auch die üblichen Verkaufs und Vertriebsstrategien benutzt um Geld zu verdienen, jeder kann der mehr oder weniger selbst versuchen da mitzumachen oder nicht ( Die Schuldfrage bzw. "Gut und Böse Frage" finde ich dann eher unsinnig nach dem Motto, der Kunde ist selbst schuld, wenn er kauft usw.)  oder sogar schauen, ob er sich aus diesem Angebot auch etwas rausziehen kann, z.B. der reduzierte Preis. Ich würde allerdings immer versuchen es differenziert zu betrachten, welche Hersteller/Puplisher, welche Philosophien/Unternehmenskultur hat er usw., muss man natürlich nicht .
Ich schliese mich auf OLEF an, bezogen darauf, dass man das Vorbestellen bzw. den Preload auch "erst" ein paar Stunden vorher abwickeln kann. Ich hatte z.B. the Witcher 3 vorbestellt, 1-3 Tage vorher, und würde sogar sagen, aus meiner Sicht, hätten der Anbieter es auch "verdient", dass ich es noch früher gemacht hätte, ich habe diesen Anbieter aber zum Glück dadurch nicht in den Ruin getrieben .



Oelf schrieb:


> ....
> Regen wir uns doch lieber über Dinge auf auf die wir keinen Einfluss, wieso muss ich mehr Geld im Monat an die öffentlich rechtlichen überweisen als an Amazon, obwohl mich Amazon viel besser unterhällt ?


Ich denke man kann darauf sicherlich einen Einfluss nehmen. Verstehe aber nicht warum jemand der einen, nach eigner Ansicht, mehr unterhält mehr Geld bekommen sollte, als jemand anderes. Eventuell gibt es Personen die mehr Wert auf Informationen oder andere Dinge legen, oder auch gewisse Unternehmen nicht unterstützen, da diese in den Ländern in denen sie Geschäfte machen, eher weniger/geringe Steuern zahlen . Ich persönlich bin mit dem Angebot, welches ich für die gezahlten monatlichen Rundfunkbeiträge bekomme, zufrieden. (Wenn ich z.B. Frag den Lesch mit "Galileo erklärt die Welt" vergleiche, würde ich sogar nochmal 10 Euro drauf legen  ). Vielleicht ist auch auch davon abhängig, ob man "nur" an seine eigene "Kostenstelle" denkt oder auch mal gesellschaftlich bzw. volkswirtschaflich . Entschuldigung ich schweife ab....

Zurück zum eigentlich Thema. Ich denke, wenn man darüber redet, ist es sicherlich gut, da man dann eventuell mehr die Möglichkeit hat das eigene Verhalten zu reflektieren und dann später vielleicht nicht den Impuls nachgeht und einach kauft und danach unzufrieden ist oder sich sogar "veräppelt" fühlt.....Vielleicht würde auch hier helfen, dass eigene Steam Konto zu durchwühlen und mal zu prüfen, wieviel Spiele habe ich wirklich lange gespielt und dann mal schauen, wieviel Geld habe ich eigentlich ausgegeben und wofür. Sicherlich, gerade für junge Menschen schwieriger, da sie ja dazu neigen impulsiven Verhalten eher nachzugehen als Erwachsene.

Zu den Earyl Access Methoden...Ich nutze es ansich nicht mehr, da für mich das Spiel meist irgendwie schon ausgelutscht war, wenn es dann veröffentlich wurde....sicherlich gibt es aber auch Leute die auf solche Aktionen nicht verzichten möchten und viel daraus ziehen können.

Zu den DLCs: Ich persönlich würde gerne auf die DLCs Methoden verzichten und bin mitterweile dazu übergegangen, sehr sehr selten für DLCs Geld auszugeben. Auch hier denke ich, dass es vielleich hilfreich wäre, mal zu schauen brauche ich es wirklich, dass Spiel ist noch nicht durchgespielt, aber ich habe schon alles DLCs und die, die kommen ....

Ich würde dann für mich die Aussage des Themas so zusammenfassen:
Vorbestellungen können ein "Videospielerlebnis" "kaputt" machen, es gibt aber auch ausreichend andere Methoden dieses Ergebnis zu erreichen. Es kann in manchen-einigen Fällen sicherlich auch eine Chance, für ein Spiel, sein.

In diesem Sinne  wünsche ich noch weiterhin frohes sammeln .


----------



## Wamboland (25. September 2016)

Ich bestelle selten vor und dann meist beim Keyseller. 

Civ 6 habe ich z.B. für ~36€ vorbestellt. Das sind fast 40% weniger als der Steam Preis - egal was da für ein Sale nach dem Release kommt, mehr als 30% werden das vorm Summer Sale nicht, wenn überhaupt. Zudem finde ich es gut das z.B. bei Civ 6 der Pre-Order Bonus nur einen zeitlichen Vorteil bringt und keinen exklusiven Inhalt. So sollte das immer sein. 

Wenn es z.B. so wäre das ein Spiel die ersten 3-7 Tage im Vorverkauf 30% günstiger wäre, dann würde ich wohl öfter direkt bei Steam zugreifen, aber nur wegen ein paar Kinkerlitzchen würde ich nicht vorbestellen. 

Und natürlich kommt es auf das Spiel an und welcher Entwickler. Civ 6 spielen viele von meiner Friendlist, da will man dann ja zum Release nicht alleine dastehen ^^ Bei MMOs ist es klar - die Anfangszeit ist meist die coolste Zeit 

Wie gesagt - mMn sollte es wenn nur zeitliche Vorteile geben bei Inhalten (wie bei Civ 6) wenn man vorbestellt. Nicht wie z.B. bei Total War Warhammer, wo einfach mal eine Fraktion aus dem Spiel genommen wird um für Nicht-Vorbesteller nochmal extra zu kassieren.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (25. September 2016)

Ich habe nie den inneren Drang verspürt etwas vorzubestellen. Ich habe davon keinerlei Vorteile, gehe aber Risiken ein. Die digitalen Extras, die als Köder beigelegt werden können so toll nicht sein, sonst würde der Entwickler sie dem Großteil der Spielerschaft nicht vorenthalten und was habe ich von einem Headstart, wenn die Server frühstens nach zwei Wochen stabil laufen? Einzelspielerspiele kaufe ich mir ohnehin erst im nächsten Sale, da habe ich es noch weniger eilig.
Entwickler unterstützen? Nun gut, aber doch nicht bei Mega-Sellern wie Battlefield etc...


----------



## MichaelG (25. September 2016)

Ich denke die Vorbestellungen machen die Spiele nicht automatisch kaputt. Sondern die Einstellung der Publisher/Entwickler die Waren auf Gedeih und Verderb spätestens zum Punkt x zu releasen (egal wie der Zustand ist). Und die Kunden über Umfang, Features etc. teilweise rotzfrech zu belügen. 

Seit wann ist denn der Kunde daran schuld, daß die Firmen eine solche Einstellung an den Tag legen ? Das ist imho eine Art, wo die Firmen eigentlich bestraft gehörten. Z.B. Zwangsrücknahme von Spielen wenn sich herausstellt, daß Versprechungen (Spiele-Umfang z.B.) nicht eingehalten wurden. Allerdings aufgrund des besonderen Produkts Software bezüglich der "Benutzung" schwierig. Weil einige dann durchgespielte Spiele einfach zurückgeben würden. Aber wer z.B. unter 50% Spieldauer durch hat sollte bei solchen Dingen die Ware problemlos gegen Rückerstattung zurückgeben dürfen. Zwangsweise für die Publisher/Entwickler.

Das würde bei denen dann endlich sicher auch mal ein Umdenken einleiten, wenn sie damit rechnen müßten, daß die Käufer bei Nichteinhaltung von Versprechen (Umfang, Features, fehlende Spielmodi etc.) reihenweise die Spiele wieder zurückgeben. Wie es aktuell ist (freiwillig von EA bis 24 h nach Kauf oder die Regelung bei Steam) ist zwar ein netter Ansatz aber bei weitem nicht ausreichend. Zumal dies bei weitem auch nicht den ganzen Gamemarkt abdeckt. Man müßte z.B. auch ermöglichen, daß der Kunde seine Retailpackung z.B. beim Händler wie z.B. Mediamarkt und Co. wieder zurückgeben kann.

Bei normalen Produkten hätte es bei solchen Verhalten von Firmen bzw. deren Waren längst massive Klagewellen gegeben und die Publisher/Entwickler hätten mächtig eine auf den Deckel bekommen. 

Ich stelle mir z.B. gerade vor ich bestelle einen VW Golf vor und bekomme den Wagen ohne Lenkrad und mit einem Getriebe wo 2 Gänge mal eben fehlen. Oder ich kaufe ein Fernsehgerät was nur s/w Bilder empfängt. Oder ein Radio das keine UKW-Frequenzen empfangen kann. Oder ein Smartphone was entgegen der Firmenversprechen keine integrierte Kamera besitzt. Aber bei Software wird das ganze halt immer wieder relativiert und hingenommen.

Die Vorbestellungen sind (leider) manchmal auch der einzige Weg wenn man denn den kompletten Inhalt haben möchte (siehe Total War Warhammer wo es z.B. ein komplettes Volk nur für Vorbesteller gab). Oder halt anderen digitalen Content der ausschließlich als Goodie an eine Vorbestellung gebunden ist. Oder eben auch CE die wenn man nicht vorbestellt manchmal zum Release bereits längst ausverkauft sind. Oder der Vorverkaufspreis ist günstiger als zum Release.

Auch wenn mir persönlich diese moderne Firmenpolitik nicht wirklich gefällt ist es manchmal halt leider nicht vermeidbar. Gut manchmal muß ich mir bezüglich Preordern sicher an die eigene Nase fassen. Nicht jedes Preordern ist unbedingt notwendig. Keine Frage. Aber z.B. gebe ich einigen Firmen gern eine Art Vorschuß-Vertrauen wie z.B. bei Mafia 3, GTA V o.a.

Und was Demos betrifft ist auch so eine Sache. Daß diese kaum noch kommen ist genauso eine unmögliche Firmenpolitik bei vielen Firmen. Früher gehörte das zum guten Ton und jeder "AAA"-Titel hatte eine Demo. Z.B. auf den CD der Gamingzeitungen oder zum Download. 

Komischerweise ist da bezüglich Demos etc. aber z.B. ausgerechnet die sonst verschrieene Firma EA ein positives Beispiel (siehe z.B. die FIFA 17 Demo). Oder halt die Beta Phasen bei einigen anderen Spielen auch bei Ubisoft (The Division und die closed Beta von For Honor) oder (wieder EA) die Alpha, closed und open Beta von BF1. Ebenso ist EA  Access bei Origin (auch wenn man dafür bezahlt) eine gute Idee. Da kann man einige Spiele vor dem Kauf testen. Zudem bekommt man beim Kauf Rabatt (gut bei Keystores ist man immer noch billiger, keine Frage). Trotzdem ist EA Access imho eine sehr gute Idee. Zumal man in der Vault zig Spiele hat die man 10 h spielen kann.

Und bezüglich Preordern: Die Episodenformate z.B. von Telltale und Co. sind im Prinzip ja auch nichts anderes als ein Preordern. In der Regel kauf man die Episoden nicht einzeln sondern im Komplettpackage. Manche sogar vor dem Komplettrelease.


----------



## Martina (25. September 2016)

Early Access auf keinen Fall mehr - einmal gemacht und bitterlich enttäuscht worden. Und wenn ich viele Kommentare dann oft zu den Spielen sehe die EA sind, dann weiß ich auch genau warum.
Ich kaufe ja auch beim Bäcker nicht nur den Teig und muss mein Brot zu Hause fertig backen. ( ja ja ich weiß, es gibt Teigrohlinge  )

Vorbestellen ?  In der Regel nicht mehr, ausser ich bekommen deutlich mehr für mein Geld.


----------



## MichaelG (25. September 2016)

EA Access ist aber kein Early Access. Sondern quasi das Testen von bereits releasten Spielen für eine gewisse Zeit via Origin. Und auch das vorzeitige Spielen vor Release. 

Bei Early Access-Spielen/Kickstarterspielen suche ich mir die Projekte explizit aus. Auch bin ich mir das Risiko bewußt, daß das Spiel nicht fertig wird und das Geld dann futsch ist. Z.B. habe ich diesbezüglich nur Star Citizen in der Pipeline.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. September 2016)

Ich sehe weder Sinn in Kickstarten, Backen, Early Access noch vorbestellen. Es gibt so viele Spiele die toll sind und die ich gar nicht spielen kann. Von meinem Pile of Shame mal ganz abgesehen. Aus dem Alter, dass ich alles immer sofort spielen will bin ich auch raus. 

Ich kaufe inzwischen allerdings ohnehin Spiele nur noch höchst selten zum Vollpreis. Lohnt sich für mich einfach nicht, wie gesagt, mein PoS ist lang und wenn das Spiel nicht der absolute Oberhammer ist, den ich wirklich unbedingt so schnell wie möglich zocken will, dann warte ich lieber und kaufe mir für das Geld lieber drei Spiele anstelle von einem.

Tatsächlich habe ich einmal ein Spiel vorbestellt, da war aber klar, dass ich das unbedingt und sofort auch am ersten Tag haben will. Und es war vor allem auch ein Onlinespiel, das ich mit anderen zocken wollte. Aber das war eben eine absolute Ausnahme (und im Nachhinein dann ein Flop, weil ich das doch nicht so viel am Anfang gespielt habe, wie ich vorhatte).


----------



## Lolmann23 (25. September 2016)

Ich bestell nur noch Spiele vor bei denen man sich zu 90% sicher sein kann das sie auch gut werden. Titel von Rockstar Games zum Beispiel. Bei allen anderen warte ich erstmal ab, auch weil ich keine Lust habe für jedes Spiel den Neupreis zu zahlen


----------



## Scholdarr (25. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich sehe weder Sinn in Kickstarten, Backen, Early Access noch vorbestellen.


Das sind  aber drei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge, von denen du hier nur das Vorbestellen behandelst...

Außerdem gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen "keinen  Sinn in etwas sehen" und "es persönlich nicht nutzen".


----------



## Breakerzeus (25. September 2016)

Also ich bestelle mittlerweile auch nur noch bei den Publishern vor, denen ich vertraue. Gut, EA gehört da nicht unbedingt zu meinen Favoriten, trotzdem habe ich mir letztens BF1 vorbestellt. Und bevor die Hexenverbrennung beginnt, noch eins zur Erklärung:  Ich habe die BETA gespielt und bin ganz überzeugt von BF1, ich würde es mir am Releasetag kaufen. Daher macht es preislich keinen Unterschied für mich. 
Ich bin die Woche über auf Dienstreise. Und da kommt mir der Aspekt, dass ich das Spiel schon eine Woche vorher herunterladen kann, ganz recht. Da habe ich dann keine Lust am Abend, an dem ich nach Hause komme, meine restliche Freizeit damit zu verbringen, das Spiel im Schnecktempo herunterzuladen ,nur weil wieder die Server überlastet sind oder eine der tollen DDoS-Kiddie-Gruppen Spaß hat. Dann ist der Abend für mich dann auch gelaufen. Das heißt für mich dann einfach mal, dass ich nur 1,5 Tage Zeit habe, zu spielen. Und das bis zum nächsten Wochenende.
Daher gehe ich das Risiko lieber ein. Und wenn das Spiel so gravierede Fehler hat, dass man die ersten 3 tage sowieso nur eingeschränkt spielen kann, dann betrifft mich das dann auch nur teilweise, da EA dann eine ganze Woche zeit hat, bis ich wieder spielen kann. Daher passt das für mich.


----------



## shaboo (25. September 2016)

_"Vermeintliche Vorteile wie Pre-Load (den es ohnehin nicht bei allen Spielen gibt) sollen mir das Angebot schmackhaft machen - *im Gegenzug lasse ich mich als Käufer entmündigen*, verzichte darauf, zum Release Tests und User-Erfahrungen zu studieren, mir die Kaufentscheidung zu überlegen."

_Vorbestellen kann ein ebenso bewusster wie mündiger Akt eines ganz normalen Konsumenten sein. Es ist einfach nur ein Angebot, das allen gemacht wird, zu dem aber niemand gezwungen wird. Wer's tut, tut's freiwillig und fühlt sich dabei auch ganz bestimmt nicht entmündigt. Und wer sich entmündigt fühlt, der macht's erst gar nicht.

_"Denn letztlich haben die Geldgier der Publisher in Sachen Vorbestellungen und die fehlende Zurückhaltung der Spieler beim Vorabkauf vor allem eine Konsequenz: *Sie zerstört unser liebstes Hobby.* Stück für Stück."

_Naja, da fallen mir spontan mindestens ein Dutzend Dinge ein, die für unser Hobby viel schlimmer sind. Dieser ganze Popanz um die Vorbestellerei ist doch albern. Gute Spiele werden zur Vorbestellung angeboten, mittelmäßige werden es und schlechte werden es ebenso. Spiele werden nicht durch die Möglichkeit zur Vorbestellung schlecht, sondern durch ganz andere Dinge (Zeitdruck, Unterfinanzierung, inkompetente Entwickler, ...). Klar kann es mal passieren, dass ein Spiel, das sich am Ende als eher schwach herausstellt, durch die Vorbesteller ein paar Käufer mehr beschert bekommen hat als es eigentlich verdient hätte, aber gemessen an der Masse erscheinender Spiele ist das doch wohl eher die Ausnahme. Da braucht man wirklich nicht so zu tun als würde auf solcherart planmäßiger Abzocke das Geschäftsmodell der halben Computerspielindustrie beruhen.

Ich bestelle auch grundsätzlich keine Spiele vor, aber man sollte echt mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen und nicht so tun als wären ausgerechnet die Vorbesteller der Untergang des Spiele-Abendlandes. Tut was gegen unsinniges DRM (DAS bevormundet nämlich tatsächlich), gegen Always On, gegen DLC-Flut, Free-To-Play-Scharlatanerie und In-Game-Kauf-Abzocke, gegen leere Retail-Verpackungen, gegen Day-One-Patches in zweistelliger GB-Größe, gegen Social-Media-Wahn und und und - anstatt auf irgendwelchen Nebenschauplätzen über Vorbesteller herzuziehen.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. September 2016)

digitale Preorder-Goodies (oder Beta-Zugänge) sind mir vollkommen egal

ich bestelle nur vor, wenn ich eine begrenzte  Version haben will, wie ein Steelbook oder bei so 9,99er Aktionen (was sich jedes Jahr gut mit den Saturn/MM-Angeboten nach/zur gamescom kombinieren lässt und man dadurch doch nen 10er oder 20er pro Spiel sparen kann (je nach Preis/Angebot der "alten" Spiele)


----------



## Spiritogre (25. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das sind  aber drei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge, von denen du hier nur das Vorbestellen behandelst...
> 
> Außerdem gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen "keinen  Sinn in etwas sehen" und "es persönlich nicht nutzen".



Ich sehe in allen drei Dingen persönlich keinen Sinn und deswegen nutze ich sie nicht. 

So besser?


----------



## Scholdarr (25. September 2016)

Wie kann  man denn keinen Sinn in Crowdfunding sehen? Crowdfunding macht Dinge möglich, die es sonst nicht geben würde. Ich kann ja absolut nachvollziehen, dass man das persönlich nicht nutzt und ohne diese Möglichkeit auch gut zurecht kommt, aber der Sache generell den Sinn abzusprechen ist imo wenig stichhaltig.


----------



## DerTriton (25. September 2016)

Ich bestelle eigentlich seit Jahren keine Mainstream-Spiele vor, "The Division" war seit 4 Jahren der erste Titel den ich Vorbestellt habe. Es war aber auch der erste Mainstream-Titel seit 4 Jahren. Da der Mainstream mir nicht mehr das liefern was mir gefällt. Auch habe ich immer mehr den Verdacht das die großen nur noch Spiele für den Release veröffentlichen. Den Hype so hoch wie möglich treiben um so viele Einheiten wie möglich im Vorverkauf und zum Release zu verkaufen. Und danach wird sich einem anderem Titel gewidmet.

Wo ich "Vorbestelle" ist beim Crowdfunding und im Indie Markt, da nur dieser gute und interessante Spiele für mich liefert. Aber damit unterstütze ich mehr den Mut der Entwickler andere Spiele als den Mainstream Einheitsbrei zu liefern. Ohne solche Entwickler wäre mein Gaming Hobby schon längst tot. Da bekomme ich noch Spiele in denen ich die Lieber der Entwickler spüre und mich als Kunden glücklich machen.  Im Mainstream spüre ich zu oft den Druck der Publisher ein Spiel schnell auf den Markt zu werfen um die Aktionäre glücklich zu machen.

Aktuell der beste Vergleich ist folgender: Ich habe Planet Coaster unterstützt, da ich dort die angesprochene Liebe spüre. Das Gegenteil spüre ich bei RollerCoaster Tycoon World von Atari, billiger RCT Nachfolger um aus der Serie noch Geld zu holen. Warum also einem Publisher wie Atari mein Geld geben wenn ich was besseres bei einem kleinen  Entwickler bekommen kann.


----------



## LevArris1 (25. September 2016)

Ich habe noch nie weit im voraus vorbestellt, und wenn ich mal vorbestellt habe (bisher ganz selten), dann vielleicht ein, zwei Tage vor Release. Und das dann auch nur aufgrund eine Boni´s.
Das wird von Jahr zu Jahr immer schlimmer, das man schon gezwungen wird, für diverse Extras vorzubestellen, für die man nach Release extra bezahlen müßte. Besonders bei Titeln, worauf man eh scharf ist, u. die man sich eh höchst wahrscheinlich kaufen wird, gerät man immer mehr in so einen Zwang vorzubestellen.

Aber wie gesagt, wenn überhaupt, dann nur ganz kurz vor Release. Ich sehe es nicht ein Wochen oder gar Monate im voraus zu bezahlen.
Höre auch immer mehr u. immer wieder: Ach das, ja habe ich schon längst vorbestellt ...  
Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Oft gibt es auch erst nach Release gute Angebote in Key-Shop´s.
Und überhaupt Key-Shop´s, da würde ich erst recht nicht Wochen u. Monate lang vorbestellen.


----------



## angelan (25. September 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> _"_Tut was gegen unsinniges DRM (DAS bevormundet nämlich tatsächlich), gegen Always On, gegen DLC-Flut, Free-To-Play-Scharlatanerie und In-Game-Kauf-Abzocke, gegen leere Retail-Verpackungen, gegen Day-One-Patches in zweistelliger GB-Größe, gegen Social-Media-Wahn und und und - anstatt auf irgendwelchen Nebenschauplätzen über Vorbesteller herzuziehen.




Würde ich auch so sehen. aber leider finden viele Steam gut oder haben sich dran gewöhnt.
Für mich ist der DRM Mist aber auch ein Grund, die meisten Spiele nicht gleich am Anfang zu kaufen.
Kaufe ich es als retail, kann ich es, wenn es Mist ist, nicht zurückgeben und da sind mir 60 € viel zu viel Geld.
Vorbestellen ist da doch nicht so das Problem.


----------



## PCamateur (25. September 2016)

Hab noch nie ein Spiel vorbestellt. Zum Einen weil die angebotenen Zusatzinhalte keinerlei Mehrwert für mich bieten. 

Selbst wenn das Spiel an sich super wird, kann es immer noch Schwierigkeiten wie Serverprobleme, Abstürzte, Performance-Probleme, etc. geben. Diesen Dingen kann man eben durch nicht-vorbestellen schön entgehen. 

Ganz vereinzelt kaufe ich Spiele direkt zum Release, das sind dann meistens die neuen GTAs, dort allerdings auch tendenziell nach ersten Tests. 

Kickstarter bzw. Crowdfunding allgemein ist da allerdings was komplett anderes. Hab zwar bis jetzt auch noch nichts unterstützt dort, könnte es mir aber vorstellen. Hier ist zwar das Risiko höher, aber die "Crowdfunds" machen das Produkt ja erst möglich. Wenn ich nicht vorbestelle, kann ichs immer noch kaufen. Wenn ich nicht in das Produkt "investiere", erscheint es nicht. 

Trotzdem kauf ich mir Spiel in der Regel einige Zeit nach dem Erscheinen um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## ED (25. September 2016)

Mein Vertrauen haben sich die Studios verdient:
-Blizzard
-Naughty Dog
-Quantic Dream
-Rockstar Games
-in Zukunft wahrscheinlich auch CD Projekt Red, wenn sie so weiter machen.

In diesen Fällen werde ich gelegentlich je nach Titel blind vorbestellen um auch von der ersten Stunde loszulegen, in der Regel aber trotzdem nicht!

In allen anderen Fällen warte ich, wie aktuell zum Beispiel 2k Games heißes Eisen "Mafia 3", vornehmlich euren Testbericht ab.

Grundsätzlich ist der Verfall der guten Werte in der Branche für jedermann erkennbar. Ursachenforschung wie dieser Kommentar interessiert die große ewig meckernde graue Maße aber nicht. Solange die Publisher ihren Einfluss nur weiter schleichend über Jahre und Jahrzehnte ausbauen, kommen sie langsam aber sicher ihrem nie endenden Ziel näher: Uns Spielern immer mehr Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Solange die große Masse das mitmacht, geht es wohl munter immer weiter.

Gewöhnt echt dran: Vollpreisspiel bedeutet mittlerweile "schlappe 80 bis 120 Euro". Das haben die Publisher in den letzten 10 Jahren von 50 Euro ausgegangen geschafft. Glückwunsch den tüchtigen Mitarbeitern von EA, Ubisoft, Activision und Co.. Wo wir in 10 Jahren stehen? Spiel + Season Pass 1 + Season Pass 2 + ... = 250 Euro?

Kleine Lichtblicke, die mir Mut machen, sind solche, was zum Beispiel nach der Vorbestelleraktion von Deus Ex: Mankind Divided passiert ist. Für alle, die nicht wissen, was gemeint ist: Sucht euch die News selber auf der Seite. Jedenfalls das zeigt und macht mir Mut: Es geht doch: Gemeinsam sind wir - und wir können wenn wir wollen - stark.

So, das musste nach dem schönen Arikel mal raus.


----------



## linktheminstrel (25. September 2016)

preorders und backing bei indie-titeln die mich interessieren? kein problem! digitale preorders zu spielen von sony, nintendo, ubisoft und dergleichen mache ich sicher nicht. hier wird nur retail ne l.e. vorbestellt und das ist wieder komplett was anderes


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. September 2016)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ich bestelle selten vor und dann meist beim Keyseller.
> 
> Civ 6 habe ich z.B. für ~36€ vorbestellt. Das sind fast 40% weniger als der Steam Preis - egal was da für ein Sale nach dem Release kommt, mehr als 30% werden das vorm Summer Sale nicht, wenn überhaupt. Zudem finde ich es gut das z.B. bei Civ 6 der Pre-Order Bonus nur einen zeitlichen Vorteil bringt und keinen exklusiven Inhalt. So sollte das immer sein.
> 
> ...




Mache ich genauso. 

Der EINZIGE Grund für mich, ein Spiel vorzubestellen, ist wenn es ein gutes Angebot bei gameladen oder GMG gibt. Das sind shops denen ich vertraue. Als letztes Mankind devided für 30€, da kann ich nicht meckern.

Wenn es zur pre order enorme Boni gibt, wie bei total war warhammer, Alien Isolation oder MKX kaufe ich das Spiel aus Prinzip nicht. Erst wenn es das bei Steam als Goty mit allen Inhalten gibt. Alien Isolation habe ich mir jetzt erst gekauft. Mit allen DLCs.. für 10€.


----------



## AwesomeGuy (25. September 2016)

Ich finde diese ganze Entwicklung bei Videospielen auch sehr fragwürdig...es zählt nur die Kohle..alles andere wird vernachlässigt. naja sei es drum...
Hypes gehen mir generell gegen den Strich, egal wo...Games, Filme oder auch Modetrends.
Im Falle unserem Hobbys hier, stecken oftmals technisch schlecht umgesetzte Spiele dahinter, dann kommen zur Veröffentlichung Patches, und danach noch weitere...DLCs, die dann das Spiel fertig machen"sollen". Und der typische Dauerzocker lässt sich dicke veräppeln, und veräppeln lassen sich die meisten schon von Staat und Gesellschaft. Die Industrie nutzt eben nur die "Dummheit" der meisten Menschen.

Ich selbst hatte noch nie ein Spiel vorbestellt..stop! ...bis gestern, naja ich nenne es nicht "vorbestellt" im eigentlichen Sinne, ich hab mir nur Forza Horizon 3 für X1 in England zu einem unschlagbar günstigen Preis gekauft, und das Angebot auch nur zufällig gefunden..das dass Spiel erst noch erscheint, wusste ich nicht, weil ich selten  auf Seiten wie dieser hier bin und mich eigentlich  kaum zu Games belese.
 Hatte die Demo gespielt und mich direkt verliebt, so dass ich es sofort haben muss, und ich würde niemals 50 Euro oder mehr für ein Spiel ausgeben..lieber warte ich ein Jahr oder kaufe es gebraucht viel billiger.
Im Falle von Battlefield ist es ja so, es ist jetzt erst so richtig "fertig" und letztens gabs alle Addons umsonst und das Spiel fürn 5er

in diesem Sinne "Nein zu Vorbestellungen, Nein zu Hypes und ein "Hell Yeah" auf Spiele, die ein Jahr später viel billiger sind, oder auf den Gebrauchtspielehandel!


----------



## golani79 (25. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich sehe weder Sinn in Kickstarten, Backen, Early Access noch vorbestellen.



Man kann aber nicht abstreiten, dass durch Kickstarter und Co. einige interessante Spiele erschienen sind (und wohl hoffentlich noch weitere erscheinen werden), die wir sonst nicht gesehen hätten - aus dem einfachen Grund, weil Publisher zu viel Schiss vor bestimmten Konzepten haben.

Und Vorbestellen hat ja mit Early Access, Kickstarter und Co. jetzt nicht wirklich was am Hut - das sind 2 Paar Stiefel.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. September 2016)

Irgendwie schon lustig, wenn aus dem eigenen Geiz bzw. der eigenen Armut dem Entwickler ein Strick gedreht wird. Als ob der Verkäufer daran Schuld wäre, dass einem persönlich das Produkt zu teuer ist. Das haben wir wohl der Generation-Internet zu verdanken, die irgendwie der verqueren Auffassung sind, dass digitale Inhalte nur ganz wenig kosten dürften oder gleich ganz umsonst sein sollten.

Aber - Überraschung - das Gamingbiz ist nur eine ganz normale kapitalistisch orientierte Industrie wie jede andere auch. Der Preis entsteht durch Angebot und Nachfrage und normale Marktmechanismen. Scheinbar ist es aber nicht möglich, das einfach rational als solches zu erkennen. Der Publisher muss verteufelt werden, weil er böse ist und Spiele ganz böse teuer macht...


----------



## schokoeis (26. September 2016)

> Warum meckern tagtäglich so viele Spielefans über schlechte Spiele, geldgierige Hersteller und angeblich korrupte Medien, nur um bei der nächsten Ankündigung eines Spiels dann doch wieder unter plötzlichem Gehirnsturz zu leiden und bedenkenlos auf den Vorbestellen-Knopf zu drücken?



Das Frage ich mich auch. Bei jedem Shitstorm der fast unweigerlich auf AAA-Releases folgt. Jedes Mal.


----------



## Cicero (26. September 2016)

Ein guter Artikel, der viele Aspekte beleuchtet. 

ABER: Im Einzelhandel gab es immer auch schon Vorbestellungen. Egal bei welchem Artikel, der Handel hat schon immer Vorbestellungen von Kunden angenommen. Auch von Produkten, die noch nicht auf dem Markt waren. Ein aktuelles Beispiel: Der neue Loewe bild 7 (heißt so, sorry). Als das Gerät vom Hersteller angekündigt wurde, gab es nicht vielmehr als ein paar Fotos und etwas Text. Selbst ein Ausstellungsgerät im Handel gab es nicht. Trotzdem gab es bei uns zig Vorbestellungen bei einem Produkt, was mehrere tausend (!) Euro kostet. 

Insofern sollte man das Thema "Vorbesteller" nicht größer machen, als es vielleicht ist  .... 
370


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. September 2016)

Ich bestelle höchstens Filme oder Serien vor, denn anders als bei Spielen weiss man bereits womit man tatsächlich rechnen kann. Der Zustand von Spielen zum Release ist leider zu oft nie so wie es eigentlich im Sinne der Spieler sein sollte, und bis Spiel X gesundgepatcht wurde kann man genauso gut später (und meistens auch etwas günstiger) zugreifen. Daher sehe ich keinen Vorteil von Pre-Orders, und Gratis-DLCs oder dergleichen ziehen bei mir nicht.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cicero (26. September 2016)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> "Demos sind im AAA-Spielesektor mittlerweile so selten wie Känguru-Sichtungen in Tibet,.." --> Ich bin immer noch am Lachen.



Ja. Lustiger Satz. Aber stimmt er auch? Also wenn ich mir so verschiedene AAA- Titel bzw. Serien der letzten Zeit anschaue, waren da schon ziemlich viel Betas bzw. Demos dabei. Die Battlefield- Reihe mit BF4, BF Hardline, Battlefront, BF1 (IMMER eine Beta), FIFA, Doom, etc. pp. Und ob Demo oder Beta ist völlig egal. Es geht letzendlich darum, sich einen ERSTeindruck eines Spieles zu verschaffen und hierfür sind Betas auch absolut ausreichend. Sogar mehr noch: bei entsprechendem Feedback hat man sogar noch Gelegenheit, auf die Entwicklung Einfluss zu nehmen!


----------



## stawacz (26. September 2016)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich habe nie den inneren Drang verspürt etwas vorzubestellen. Ich habe davon keinerlei Vorteile, gehe aber Risiken ein. Die digitalen Extras, die als Köder beigelegt werden können so toll nicht sein, sonst würde der Entwickler sie dem Großteil der Spielerschaft nicht vorenthalten und was habe ich von einem Headstart, wenn die Server frühstens nach zwei Wochen stabil laufen? Einzelspielerspiele kaufe ich mir ohnehin erst im nächsten Sale, da habe ich es noch weniger eilig.
> Entwickler unterstützen? Nun gut, aber doch nicht bei Mega-Sellern wie Battlefield etc...




selbstverständlich hast du n vorteil..du zahlst halt 30-40 % weniger.


----------



## Worrel (26. September 2016)

Ich bestelle nur Titel einer Serie vor, die mich schon in den vorherigen Serienteilen überzeugt hat oder wo es eine Special Edition gibt, die ich haben will oder bei Vorbestellern der Release des MMO Addons ab Freischaltung garantiert ist (und nicht erst, wenn die Packung am Tag danach ankommt).

Vorbestellerboni könnten mich dazu überreden, ein Spiel vorzubestellen - allerdings hat das bisher noch keines geschafft, da im selben Atemzug andere Vorbestellerboni bei Konkurrenzläden und Season Pässe angekündigt wurden. Damit hat Batman AC meine Vorbestellungsneigung ausradiert. So haben sie für das ganze Paket letztendlich Jahre später nur noch knapp 20 Euro bekommen, statt zum Release 40-50. 

Auch Episoden Aufteilung von Titeln vermiesen mir die Kauflaune: Wäre The Walking Dead 3 ein einzelnes komplettes Spiel, würde ich es mir auch vorbestellen. Da es aber in Monate auseinander liegenden Episoden erscheinen wird, nicht (inkl. diverser Steam Deals, dh: als Vorbesteller zahlt man im Vergleich zum Deal Käufer auch noch drauf, wenn man den Zeitpunkt als relevant nimmt, an dem das Spiel komplett verfügbar ist.)

Vorbestellt habe ich bisher:
Blizzard CEs (Starcraft 2, WoW, Diablo 3), Assassin's Creed Brotherhood, ... hm war's das schon ...? 

Vorbestellen würde ich ggfalls:
Half-Life 3, Fortsetzungen der genannten Blizzard Titel, Portal 3

Wenn's da aber keine Vorbesteller Boni (oder limitierte Auflagen) geben würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich warten, bis es im Laden liegt.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (26. September 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Man kann aber nicht abstreiten, dass durch Kickstarter und Co. einige interessante Spiele erschienen sind (und wohl hoffentlich noch weitere erscheinen werden), die wir sonst nicht gesehen hätten - aus dem einfachen Grund, weil Publisher zu viel Schiss vor bestimmten Konzepten haben.
> 
> Und Vorbestellen hat ja mit Early Access, Kickstarter und Co. jetzt nicht wirklich was am Hut - das sind 2 Paar Stiefel.


Also mit Early Access würde ich Vorbestellungen jetzt auch nicht unbedingt vergleichen, bei ersterem kann man ja immerhin sofort loszocken, was bei letzterem (in der Regel) eher nicht möglich ist.
Aber Kickstarter und andere Crowdfunding-Projekte weisen in meinen Augen dann doch schon eher diverse Parallelen zum Vorbestellen auf. Also zumindest das Grundprinzip ist ja bei beiden doch sehr ähnlich: "Gib mir Geld und später irgendwann geb ich dir ein Spiel dafür". Bei Kickstarter kommt dann eben noch ein wenig Glücksspiel dazu (die Frage "kommt das Spiel denn überhaupt?" ist beim vorbestellbaren Serien-Ableger Nr. X von AAA-Produzent Y eher eine Frage von "wann?", bei kleinen unabhängigen Indies eben manchmal auch eine von "ob?"), eine Prise Wohltätigkeitsarbeit (Kickstarter-Projekte kommen meistens von jenen Entwicklern, denen eben echt das nötige Kleingeld fehlt, ihr jeweiliges Projekt überhaupt zu realisieren, während Pre-Order-Deals doch gefühlt eher eine Domäne der Großen im Business sind, die auf das Geld im Voraus jetzt nicht zwingend angewiesen wären), dafür dann aber oft eben auch ein ordentliches Quäntchen Innovation (die kleinen Indies trauen sich oftmals eher an neue Dinge ran, während AAA-Entwickler / -Publisher eher in ihren festgefahrenen, hübsch kalkulierbaren Bahnen bleiben).
Will damit aber, anders als Vorbestellungen, Kickstarter keineswegs schlecht reden oder so. Hatte dadurch schon richtig richtig viel Spaß, Pillars of Eternity, Wasteland 2, The Banner Saga, Divinity - Original Sin, yay  !
Diese ganze "muss unbedingt sofort haben!"-Mentalität beim Vorbestellen geht irgendwie gänzlich an mir vorbei, beißt sich auch ein wenig mit meiner Abneigung gegen Bugs und dergleichen. In Zeiten, wo Spiele immer öfter erst Monate nach Release wirklich "fertig" sind, übe ich mich da doch lieber etwas in Geduld. Und wenn ich beim Spielekauf Geld sparen will, dann kauf ich mir die Spiele lieber später als früher.
In bestimmten Fällen kann ich das Vorbestellen ja noch irgendwie nachvollziehen. Wenn jemand zum Beispiel Fan einer Multiplayer-Spielereihe ist (sei es jetzt Call of Duty, Battlefield, Fifa oder auch irgendein MMO) und sich das Teil aus mangelnder Geduld sowieso am ersten Tag schon holen will, nur zu, das Risiko, dass das Spiel einem nicht gefällt, ist in solchen Fällen recht gering, man weiß von den Vorgängern ja bereits recht gut, was einen erwartet.
Aber selbst in solchen Fällen bleibt meine Grundeinstellung etwa folgende: wer sich welches Spiel auch immer vorbestellt und dann gleich am ersten Tag fleißig anfängt zu meckern (Ist ja total verbuggt! Dieses und jenes Feature fehlt noch oder ist nicht gut umgesetzt! Die Server läufen kein Stück stabil!) ist in meinen Augen schlichtweg dumm, naiv und selbst schuld.


----------



## Frullo (26. September 2016)

Also eines mal vorneweg: Unser Hobby ist alles andere, bloss nicht in Gefahr kaputt zu gehen.

Wir (Spieler) hatten noch nie eine so grosse Auswahl an Spielen wie jetzt - und zwar qualitativ hochstehende Produkte (als höchstes Wertungsmerkmal: Gameplay - alles andere (inkl. Grafik) ist 2-rangig) für jedes Budget und jeden Geschmack. Mankos in gewissen Genres (z.B. bis vor einigen Jahren Weltraum-Sims) werden heute glücklicherweise vom nachfragenden Crowd finanziert und ist nicht mehr darauf angewiesen, dass der Marktforscher seine Empfehlung vergibt. Die Reduzierung der Mittelsmänner (zumindest im Verhältnis zu den produzierten Games) lässt Indies wie Pilze aus dem Boden schiessen und gibt neuen, wirklich innovativen Spielekonzepten eine Chance. So gesehen erleben wir gerade eine regelrechte Blütezeit der Computerspiele.

Sind Vorbestellungen ein Problem? Meines Erachtens nicht wirklich. Vielleicht sind sie ein Symptom - und zwar für eine Spielergeneration, die "zu viel" Geld hat (ich rechne mich durchaus dazu). Wobei ich dann aber ehrlich gesagt lieber kickstarte als vorbestelle, ev. weil ich bei ersterem (manchmal) das Gefühl habe, eine Art von Mäzen zu sein, was hingegen bei einer Vorbestellung nie der Fall ist. Und ja, auch ich bestelle manchmal vor, aber das hängt wirklich vom Hersteller und von der Spielreihe ab: Ein Starcraft 3 würde ich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken sofort vorbestellen, während mir ein Diablo 4 ungesehen nicht ins Haus kommt. Es ist also alles eine Frage der selbst gemachten Erfahrungen und eigenen Vorlieben.


----------



## golani79 (26. September 2016)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Aber Kickstarter und andere Crowdfunding-Projekte weisen in meinen Augen dann doch schon eher diverse Parallelen zum Vorbestellen auf. Also zumindest das Grundprinzip ist ja bei beiden doch sehr ähnlich: "Gib mir Geld und später irgendwann geb ich dir ein Spiel dafür".



Wenn ich vorbestelle, bezahle ich doch nicht sofort - da wird das Geld erst fällig, wenn das Spiel versendet wird.
Es sei denn, man bestellt bei nem digitalen Service vor.

Und bei Kickstarter bzw. anderen Crowdfundingservices gibts auch gar kein Projekt, wenn nicht genügend Geld zusammenkommt - bei Spielen, die von irgendwelchen Publishern zum Vorbestellen angeboten werden, sind die Projekte ja bereits finanziert und am Laufen.


----------



## Orzhov (26. September 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Also eines mal vorneweg: Unser Hobby ist alles andere, bloss nicht in Gefahr kaputt zu gehen.
> 
> Wir (Spieler) hatten noch nie eine so grosse Auswahl an Spielen wie jetzt - und zwar qualitativ hochstehende Produkte (als höchstes Wertungsmerkmal: Gameplay - alles andere (inkl. Grafik) ist 2-rangig) für jedes Budget und jeden Geschmack. Mankos in gewissen Genres (z.B. bis vor einigen Jahren Weltraum-Sims) werden heute glücklicherweise vom nachfragenden Crowd finanziert und ist nicht mehr darauf angewiesen, dass der Marktforscher seine Empfehlung vergibt. Die Reduzierung der Mittelsmänner (zumindest im Verhältnis zu den produzierten Games) lässt Indies wie Pilze aus dem Boden schiessen und gibt neuen, wirklich innovativen Spielekonzepten eine Chance. So gesehen erleben wir gerade eine regelrechte Blütezeit der Computerspiele.
> 
> Sind Vorbestellungen ein Problem? Meines Erachtens nicht wirklich. Vielleicht sind sie ein Symptom - und zwar für eine Spielergeneration, die "zu viel" Geld hat (ich rechne mich durchaus dazu). Wobei ich dann aber ehrlich gesagt lieber kickstarte als vorbestelle, ev. weil ich bei ersterem (manchmal) das Gefühl habe, eine Art von Mäzen zu sein, was hingegen bei einer Vorbestellung nie der Fall ist. Und ja, auch ich bestelle manchmal vor, aber das hängt wirklich vom Hersteller und von der Spielreihe ab: Ein Starcraft 3 würde ich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken sofort vorbestellen, während mir ein Diablo 4 ungesehen nicht ins Haus kommt. Es ist also alles eine Frage der selbst gemachten Erfahrungen und eigenen Vorlieben.



Zieh doch bitte nicht andere in deine Aussagen mit rein, wenn du für dich selbst sprichst.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (26. September 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich vorbestelle, bezahle ich doch nicht sofort - da wird das Geld erst fällig, wenn das Spiel versendet wird.
> Es sei denn, man bestellt bei nem digitalen Service vor.
> 
> Und bei Kickstarter bzw. anderen Crowdfundingservices gibts auch gar kein Projekt, wenn nicht genügend Geld zusammenkommt - bei Spielen, die von irgendwelchen Publishern zum Vorbestellen angeboten werden, sind die Projekte ja bereits finanziert und am Laufen.


Zu deinem ersten Punkt: naja, ob du jetzt kurz oder lange vor Release die Katze im Sack kaufst, macht jetzt meines Erachtens keinen so großen Unterschied. So oder so ist das Spiel noch nicht ganz final, konnte noch nicht ernsthaft getestet werden, kannst du dich noch nicht wirklich auf die Erfahrungen der Spielerschaft stützen (es sei denn, da laufen noch Betas oder Early Access oder so dazu). Klar, 2 Tage vor Release hat man in der Regel schon ein etwas detaillierteres Bild von einem Spiel als 2 Jahre vorher (und kann dann beispielsweise gegebenenfalls die Vorbestellung noch canceln), aber dennoch bezahlt man eben für Milch, bevor die Kuh überhaupt gemolken wurde.
Zu deinem zweiten Punkt: da gebe ich dir recht, habe das Ganze aber auch schon im ersten Post, leicht anders formuliert, im Grunde genau so gesagt, unter dem Stichwort "Glücksspiel".
Also meine Aussage war ja im Grunde eben genau diese: klar gibt es zwischen beiden durchaus Unterschiede, aber das zugrunde liegende Prinzip ist eben bei beiden doch nahezu identisch: du bezahlst für ein Spiel, das noch nicht fertig ist (auch wenn eben bei Kickstarter sogar das Risiko besteht, dass es niemals fertig sein wird). Oder anders formuliert: klar ist das Prinzip von Kickstarter nicht ganz das selbe wie das Prinzip von Vorbestellungen, aber sie weisen doch diverse Parallelen auf.


----------



## Frullo (26. September 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Zieh doch bitte nicht andere in deine Aussagen mit rein, wenn du für dich selbst sprichst.



Ich dachte, ich poste hier schon lange genug, als das man erkennen könnte, wann ich etwas aus meiner eigenen ganz persönlichen Perspektive beschreibe und wann eine Aussage verallgemeinernd ist (manchmal provozier ich auch gerne, ist aber hier nicht der Fall  ). Offensichtlich ist dies nicht der Fall: Wo passt's Dir denn nicht, dass ich andere mit reinziehe?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. September 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> selbstverständlich hast du n vorteil..du zahlst halt 30-40 % weniger.



*Gähn* Für weniger als 50% Rabatt zücke ich doch nicht meine Kreditkarte...


----------



## Orzhov (26. September 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich dachte, ich poste hier schon lange genug, als das man erkennen könnte, wann ich etwas aus meiner eigenen ganz persönlichen Perspektive beschreibe und wann eine Aussage verallgemeinernd ist (manchmal provozier ich auch gerne, ist aber hier nicht der Fall  ). Offensichtlich ist dies nicht der Fall: Wo passt's Dir denn nicht, dass ich andere mit reinziehe?



Ganz konkret beim "Gesundheitszustand" des Hobbies. Über Dinge wie Vielfalt und Qualität muss man sicherlich deutlich seltener Klagen. Was ich jedoch kritisch sehe ist wie sich das Verhältnis zwischen Produzent und Konsument geändert hat in den sagen wir einfach letzten 10 Jahren. Viele Konsumenten begeben sich nur zu gerne in eine gewisse Abhängigkeitssituation in der sie vom wohlwollen der Produzenten abhängig sind. Beispiele dafür finden sich genug in dem Artikel hoffe ich. Dazu kommt auch das immer offensichtlicher und dreister versucht wird dem Konsumenten Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen indem verschiedene Monetarisierungsmodelle miteinander verknüpft werden.

Alles in allem habe ich eher das Gefühl mir eine Blase anzuschauen bei der es nicht mehr all zu lange dauert bis sie platzt.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. September 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Alles in allem habe ich eher das Gefühl mir eine Blase anzuschauen bei der es nicht mehr all zu lange dauert bis sie platzt.


Und was passiert dann genau?


----------



## Frullo (26. September 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ganz konkret beim "Gesundheitszustand" des Hobbies. Über Dinge wie Vielfalt und Qualität muss man sicherlich deutlich seltener Klagen. Was ich jedoch kritisch sehe ist wie sich das Verhältnis zwischen Produzent und Konsument geändert hat in den sagen wir einfach letzten 10 Jahren. Viele Konsumenten begeben sich nur zu gerne in eine gewisse Abhängigkeitssituation in der sie vom wohlwollen der Produzenten abhängig sind. Beispiele dafür finden sich genug in dem Artikel hoffe ich. Dazu kommt auch das immer offensichtlicher und dreister versucht wird dem Konsumenten Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen indem verschiedene Monetarisierungsmodelle miteinander verknüpft werden.
> 
> Alles in allem habe ich eher das Gefühl mir eine Blase anzuschauen bei der es nicht mehr all zu lange dauert bis sie platzt.



Danke, das erklärt dann doch einiges.

Nun: _Meines Erachtens_ ist die von Dir beschriebene Abzockermentalität (auf Produzentenseite) kein auf die Computerspiele-Industrie begrenztes Phänomen, sondern ist schlicht und ergriffen ein Zeichen der Zeit der einen ganz allgemeinen Wertezerfall der westlichen Zivilisation aufzeigt: Banken die aufgrund von Misswirtschaft und Verspekulierung fast draufgehen und mit Steuergeldern gerettet werden müssen, während sich die Top-Manager mit einem goldenen Fallschirm absetzen als prominentestes Beispiel... Akzentuiert wird das ganze dadurch, dass das Internet das Potential birgt, die Abzocke noch schneller durchzuziehen als bisher. Aber das sehe ich eben nicht als branchenspezifisches Problem. Hinzu kommt, dass wir hier von einem Luxusgut reden.

Wie gesagt, ich denke, dass sich die Situation auch und vor allem dadurch ergibt, dass eine Menge Geld (bei den Spielern) zur Verfügung steht - anders lässt sich für mich nicht erklären, dass dieselbe Person mehrmals auf eine sogenannte Vorbesteller-Falle oder Hype-Falle oder wie immer man sie alle nennen mag reinfällt: Es tut einfach zu wenig weh! Das Geld ist weg, na und? Wo das herkommt ist noch mehr da, der Traum wurde nicht erfüllt, also kaufen wir uns einen neuen Traum. Einbrennen würden sich solche Lektionen nur dann, wenn man sich den nächsten Traum nicht gleich leisten könnte, sondern schmerzhaft lange darauf warten müsste.

Das ist aber eben auch ein "Zeichen der Zeit". Carrie Fisher hat in einem ihrer Bücher (oder einem Interview, bin mir nicht mehr sicher) gesagt: "Instant gratification takes too long". Eine treffendere Beschreibung für unsere Hyperkonsumgesellschaft könnte es nicht geben. Wir wollen alles und zwar gestern, heute ist es schon zu spät. Das Kaufen des Traums passt genau in dieses Schema: Das Spiel selbst können wir noch nicht haben, aber den Traum davon kann ich mir schon heute leisten. 

Aber nochmals: Das gilt nicht alleine für die Spielebranche, sondern ist symptomatisch für das digitale Zeitalter. 

Alles. Schneller. 

Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert.


----------



## Orzhov (26. September 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Danke, das erklärt dann doch einiges.
> 
> Nun: _Meines Erachtens_ ist die von Dir beschriebene Abzockermentalität (auf Produzentenseite) kein auf die Computerspiele-Industrie begrenztes Phänomen, sondern ist schlicht und ergriffen ein Zeichen der Zeit der einen ganz allgemeinen Wertezerfall der westlichen Zivilisation aufzeigt: Banken die aufgrund von Misswirtschaft und Verspekulierung fast draufgehen und mit Steuergeldern gerettet werden müssen, während sich die Top-Manager mit einem goldenen Fallschirm absetzen als prominentestes Beispiel... Akzentuiert wird das ganze dadurch, dass das Internet das Potential birgt, die Abzocke noch schneller durchzuziehen als bisher. Aber das sehe ich eben nicht als branchenspezifisches Problem. Hinzu kommt, dass wir hier von einem Luxusgut reden.
> 
> ...



Schöne Verwendung von "Akzentuiert". Das Selbstzerstörerische Streben nach schnelleren Belohnungen ist wohl auch etwas zu diesem Problem beiträgt. So habe ich mich letzten Freitag auch mit jemandem unterhalten der "einfach so" an einem Tag 5.000$ in ein f2p mobile game investiert hat. Der hatte das Geld scheinbar "übrig". Jedoch halte ich das Ende dieser Spirale erreicht. Irgendwann kann niemand mehr noch mehr Geld ausgeben und irgendwann hat auch niemand mehr Zeit und Lust 3 Seasonpässe und 256 DLC zu kaufen. Auch halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich das Ubisoft und co. sich eines Tages die Spieleentwicklung von ihren Käufern komplett vorfinanzieren lassen, nur um dann nochmal 300€ für das fertige Spiel zu verlangen.


----------



## Frullo (26. September 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Schöne Verwendung von "Akzentuiert". Das Selbstzerstörerische Streben nach schnelleren Belohnungen ist wohl auch etwas zu diesem Problem beiträgt. So habe ich mich letzten Freitag auch mit jemandem unterhalten der "einfach so" an einem Tag 5.000$ in ein f2p mobile game investiert hat. Der hatte das Geld scheinbar "übrig". Jedoch halte ich das Ende dieser Spirale erreicht. Irgendwann kann niemand mehr noch mehr Geld ausgeben und irgendwann hat auch niemand mehr Zeit und Lust 3 Seasonpässe und 256 DLC zu kaufen. Auch halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich das Ubisoft und co. sich eines Tages die Spieleentwicklung von ihren Käufern komplett vorfinanzieren lassen, nur um dann nochmal 300€ für das fertige Spiel zu verlangen.



Aber das ist es doch gerade: Zeit & Lust wird zur Mangelware, während das Geld da ist. Die meisten hier verstecken im metaphorischen Spielekeller die Leiche des einen oder anderen Vertreter der Produktpalette, den man sich geleistet aber nie richtig gespielt hat. Wäre mir vor 30 Jahren nie passiert. Zum einen hatte ich da noch reichlich Zeit und weitaus weniger Geld. Und die Lust leidet heute an einer kontinuierlichen Reizüberflutung durch zahllose Trailer, Letsplay-Videos und der gefühlt millionsten Iteration desselben Spieleprinzips in anderem Gewand. Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, ich spiele eigentlich nur noch aus reiner Gewohnheit - so wie man früher halt vielleicht ein Solitaire (bevor sich Bill Gates den Begriff einverleibt hat und man noch Karten in der Hand hielt) gelegt hat.

Vielleicht ist es wirklich auch eine Übermüdung der Sinne, weil "alles schon gesehen, alles schon gehabt" - und man kauft sich dann wirklich einen Traum, weil man darauf hofft, wieder mal positiv überrascht zu werden. Und damit meine ich nicht im handwerklichen Sinne, welches zeigt dass einem Spiel Profis den Schliff gegeben haben, sondern im Sinne des Geniestreichs, welches einen aus der Lethargie reisst und einen jubeln lässt: "Das habe ich noch nie erlebt!"

Vielleicht fallen wir auch deswegen immer wieder auf "Traumverkäufer" rein: Weil wir auf eine Revolution warten, die uns wieder jung fühlen lässt...

Ok, genug philosophiert für heute, sonst werde ich noch depressiv


----------



## transwarp2010 (26. September 2016)

Es wird Zeit, dass die Spieler wieder mündig werden.
Zeitweise habe auch ich Spiele für teuer Geld vorbestellt, aber nach den vielen Flops der Vergangenheit (seit Start der PS4) habe ich das rigoros eingestellt.
Ich mache keine Vorbestellungen mehr, egal was kommt. Das hat sich ausgezahlt, denn längst nicht alles in meinem Warenkorb gelandet. Zwei Punkte, die hierbei wichtig ist, wi ich finde: Die Community sollte nicht mehr  vorbestellen und die Games-Seiten (und damit meine ich Euch) sollten Spiele weniger stark hypen. Stattdessen muss den Herstellern wieder klar werden, dass nur die Leistung bezahlt wird, nicht mehr das leere Versprechen.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. September 2016)

transwarp2010 schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit, dass die Spieler wieder mündig werden.


Wenn ich mich aktiv dafür entscheide, eine Spiel vorzubestellen, dann ist das die Entscheidung eines mündigen Erwachsenen.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. September 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Man kann aber nicht abstreiten, dass durch Kickstarter und Co. einige interessante Spiele erschienen sind (und wohl hoffentlich noch weitere erscheinen werden), die wir sonst nicht gesehen hätten - aus dem einfachen Grund, weil Publisher zu viel Schiss vor bestimmten Konzepten haben.
> 
> Und Vorbestellen hat ja mit Early Access, Kickstarter und Co. jetzt nicht wirklich was am Hut - das sind 2 Paar Stiefel.



Sie sind in sofern gleich, als das ich lange vorab zahle, um dann irgendwann (vielleicht) ein Spiel zu erhalten.
Und das Spiele ohne Crowdfunding nicht erschienen wären, das trifft vielleicht auf eine kleine Handvoll zu. Die Games, die die großen Namen machen, die wären auch so erschienen - und das sind die, die Unterstützung erfahren. Die wirklichen Indietitel von Nobodys, die kriegen ja ohnehin meist kein Geld. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Irgendwie schon lustig, wenn aus dem eigenen Geiz bzw. der eigenen Armut dem Entwickler ein Strick gedreht wird. Als ob der Verkäufer daran Schuld wäre, dass einem persönlich das Produkt zu teuer ist. Das haben wir wohl der Generation-Internet zu verdanken, die irgendwie der verqueren Auffassung sind, dass digitale Inhalte nur ganz wenig kosten dürften oder gleich ganz umsonst sein sollten.
> 
> Aber - Überraschung - das Gamingbiz ist nur eine ganz normale kapitalistisch orientierte Industrie wie jede andere auch. Der Preis entsteht durch Angebot und Nachfrage und normale Marktmechanismen. Scheinbar ist es aber nicht möglich, das einfach rational als solches zu erkennen. Der Publisher muss verteufelt werden, weil er böse ist und Spiele ganz böse teuer macht...



Blödsinn. Der Markt ist völlig übersättigt. Es gibt mehr Spieleschmieden und Spiele als je zuvor. Der Großteil ist Schrott, aber es gibt auch viele gute Titel und das sind inzwischen viel zu viele für die Größe des Marktes. Früher konnten Zocker praktisch alle guten Spiele kennen und sogar zocken. Heute kennt man die nicht mal alle mehr, weil sie in der Masse untergehen. 
Entsprechend ist der Wert, den der Konsument (u.a. ich auch, Spielen zumisst, erheblich gesunken). Dass mir ein Spiel 40 - 60 Euro wert ist, das kommt noch alle Jubeljahre mal vor. In der Regel habe ich bei 20 Euro schon erhebliche Zahnschmerzen.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Der Markt ist völlig übersättigt. Es gibt mehr Spieleschmieden und Spiele als je zuvor. Der Großteil ist Schrott, aber es gibt auch viele gute Titel und das sind inzwischen viel zu viele für die Größe des Marktes. Früher konnten Zocker praktisch alle guten Spiele kennen und sogar zocken. Heute kennt man die nicht mal alle mehr, weil sie in der Masse untergehen.


Ähm, nein. Auch  "früher" (tm) gab es schon genug Spiele, die man zocken konnte. Dass man das anders in Erinnerung hat, mag daran liegen, dass man früher als Schüler/Student einfach mehr Zeit zum Zocken hatte. Einzig die Masse an (sehr kleinen) Indieproduktionen hat deutlich zugenommen. Die Anzahl von AAA und AA Spielen ist heute aber nicht wesentlich höher als noch vor 10 oder sogar 20 Jahren.  Generell ist die Masse an großen AAA Spielen ziemlich überschaubar. Da gibt es im Jahr maximal 10-20 Stück, wenn überhaupt.



> Entsprechend ist der Wert, den der Konsument (u.a. ich auch, Spielen zumisst, erheblich gesunken). Dass mir ein Spiel 40 - 60 Euro wert ist, das kommt noch alle Jubeljahre mal vor. In der Regel habe ich bei 20 Euro schon erhebliche Zahnschmerzen.


Welchen Wert du persönlich einem Videospiel beimisst, ist für das, was ich geschrieben habe, völlig irrelevant. Wenn du nicht mehr zahlen willst, ist das dein Ding, dann musst du halt damit klar kommen. Aber dem Publisher die Schuld zu geben für deine eigenen Konsumpräferenzen, das wäre halt imo ziemlich widersinnig. Der Publisher zockt dich nicht ab, er verlangt einfach einen bestimmten Preis für sein Produkt. Entweder du zahlst es, oder du verzichtest erstmal. Eigentlich alles ganz einfach und "normal".

Ich jammere ja auch nicht rum und verteufle Porsche, nur weil ich persönlich  das Geld für einen neuen 911er nicht ausgeben will...


----------



## Littlemag (26. September 2016)

Auch wenn ich meist nicht gut auf Publisher zu sprechen bin, aber das Spiel kaputt machen doch nicht die Publisher mit der Vorbestellmöglichkeit, sondern die die es vorbestellen, also im Grunde "wir". Würde es keiner bestellen, würden die Publisher den ganzen Vorbesteller-Käse aber auch ganz schnell wieder einstellen...  (guter Artikel übrigens)
Ich hab noch nie im Traum daran gedacht ein Spiel vorzubestellen, warum dass denn?! 
Fairerweise muss ich sagen, dass ich einen großen Elektromarkt gegenüber hab und ich mir alles am ersten Tag holen könnte. ich weiß das ist nicht bei allen so einfach...


----------



## angelan (26. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das haben wir wohl der Generation-Internet zu verdanken, die irgendwie der verqueren Auffassung sind, dass digitale Inhalte nur ganz wenig kosten dürften oder gleich ganz umsonst sein sollten.
> ..



Aber trotzdem bleibt unverständlich, warum digitale Inhalte genausoviel kosten, wie retailversionen oder warum fast alles an Bonus beim retail gestrichen werden.
Es geht - zumindest bei mir nicht um wenig zahlen, aber ein digitales Spiel, das noch dazu DRM hat, hat für mich nicht den gleichen Wert wie ein retailspiel mit Zusatzinhalten - nicht digital - und ohne Accountbindung.
Da bin ich immer weniger bereit Vollpreis zu zahlen, immerhin sparen die Publisher eine Menge....


----------



## angelan (26. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Der Markt ist völlig übersättigt. E



richtig, und diejenigen, die das Geld hätten für Vollpreistitel, sind diejenigen, die sich es verdienen und nicht die Zeit haben, andauernd viele Spiele zu Vollpreis zu spielen, ist einfach eine Frage der Zeit, wenn man berufstätig ist.
Abends vielleicht mal ein paar Stündchen und am Wochenende und man will ja auch noch was anderes machen...


----------



## LOX-TT (26. September 2016)

finde den Markt überhaupt nicht übersättigt, weil ich ja nicht jedes Spiel spielen/haben muss, sondern "nur" die für mich interessanten


----------



## Dosentier (26. September 2016)

Was das Vorbestellen selber angeht, ich denke da muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob es sinn macht oder nicht.
Ich für meinen Teil habe aktuell mal wieder ein Spiel in der CE vorbestellt, weil ich von dem Vorgänger einfach extremst überrascht war, wie gut der doch war (South Park, der Stab der Wahrheit).
Und ich wollte unbedingt die Cartman Figur haben 

Ansonsten was die übersättigung des Spiele Marktes angeht, klar gibt es unglaublich viele Spiele.
Aber nur sehr wenige sind wirklich gut oder treffen eben den Geschmack jedes einzelnen.
Ich würde mir unglaublich gerne mal wieder ein Spiel wünschen, was wie ein Read Dead Redemption ist, oder eben direkt eine Fortsetzung.
Nur leider gibt es in dem Bereich aktuell nichts wirkliches vorzuweisen.
Oder einfach mal wieder ein sehr gutes RPG, im Stile eines Witcher 3.

Wobei es sicherlich aktuell sehr viele ich sage mal gute RPG´s gibt aber eben keins, was daran reicht in meinen Augen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. September 2016)

Vorbestellungen lohnen sich vor allem, wenn man eine Collectors Edition oder eine Steelbook Edition haben will. Da kann es nämlich sein, dass die nach der Veröffentlichung des Spiels dann nicht mehr bestellbar sind.
Bei FIFA 17 bin ich auch gerade am überlegen, ob ich es mir vorbestelle, weil da gibt es bei Amazon eine Steelbook Edition, weiß nicht, ob es die nachher noch geben wird. Außerdem kenn ich das Spiel ja von der Demo her. Ansonsten bestelle ich nur sehr selten vor. Und wenn, lohnt es sich auch zu warten, man kann ja selbst 2 Tage vor Release noch vorbestellen. Meistens ist ja 3-4 Tage vorher der PCG Test da, den ich meistens eh abwarte  

Und es gibt auch das Gegenteil. Bei manchen Spielen lohnt es sich zu warten, wegen der zu erwartenden DLC Flut. Ich liebe zum Beispiel Deus Ex, aber als ich das alles gesehen hab, hab ich beschlossen, dass ich da auf eine Goty warten werde, also auf ein Gesamtpaket mit allen Inhalten.
Bei Hitman warte ich auch bis alle Episoden raus sind, genauso bei dem King's Quest Spiel.
Man muss es auch so hart sagen: Bei vielen Spielen biste auch der Depp, wenn du es gleich kaufst. Vieles kommt erst später durch DLCs, viele Fehler am Anfang im Spiel. Wenn du da mal einige Monate oder ein Jahr wartest, da kriegste dann alles in einem Komplettpaket, es sind einige Patches erschienen und das Spiel ist noch um einiges billiger. Warten lohnt sich heute eigentlich eher als gleich zuzuschlagen.


----------



## MrFob (26. September 2016)

angelan schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem bleibt unverständlich, warum digitale Inhalte genausoviel kosten, wie retailversionen oder warum fast alles an Bonus beim retail gestrichen werden.
> Es geht - zumindest bei mir nicht um wenig zahlen, aber ein digitales Spiel, das noch dazu DRM hat, hat für mich nicht den gleichen Wert wie ein retailspiel mit Zusatzinhalten - nicht digital - und ohne Accountbindung.
> Da bin ich immer weniger bereit Vollpreis zu zahlen, immerhin sparen die Publisher eine Menge....



Bei was gibt es denn heute noch Retail Versionen *mit Zusatzinhalten* die genauso viel kosten wie die digitale Version? Sprichst du von Collector's Editions? Die sind naemlich teurer, wegen der Zusatzinhalte.
Und was den DRM angeht, die Retail Version hat doch den DRM genau so, wie die digitale Version, zumindest inzwischen. Macht also auch kein Unterschied.

Das einzige, was eine Retail Version teurer machen koennte als eine digitale Version sind Datentraeger, Verpackung und Versand. an die Haendler. Allerdings gehe ich zumindest bei AAA Titeln, die ueber 3 Jahre mit Teams von 100+ Leuten entwickelt werden davon aus, dass dies einen zu vernachlaessigenden Anteil an den Gesamtkosten des Projekts ausmacht. Die Entwicklung ist das teure, nicht die DVD auf die das ganze am Ende gepresst wird.

Insofern finde ich es nicht so merkwuerdig, dass die Version, die du bei Steam herunterlaedst genauso viel kostet, wie die Plastikhuelle, die im Laden steht.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. September 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Und was den DRM angeht, die Retail Version hat doch den DRM genau so, wie die digitale Version, zumindest inzwischen. Macht also auch kein Unterschied.


nur die PC-Versionen, auf Konsole gibts Retail kein DRM (außer beiliegende DLC-Codes)


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. September 2016)

Ohne Keyshops und Schnäppchenangebote wäre der Downloadvertrieb viel zu teuer. Auf offiziellen Kanälen wie Steam oder Origin sind die Spiele ja mittlerweile oft teurer als die verpackten Versionen


----------



## MrFob (26. September 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> nur die PC-Versionen, auf Konsole gibts Retail kein DRM (außer beiliegende DLC-Codes)



Ok, da kann ich nicht mitreden, kenne mich bei Konsolen und deren digitalen Vertriebswegen zu wenig aus. War deshalb nur auf den PC bezogen.



> Ohne Keyshops und Schnäppchenangebote wäre der Downloadvertrieb viel zu  teuer. Auf offiziellen Kanälen wie Steam oder Origin sind die Spiele ja  mittlerweile oft teurer als die verpackten Versionen



Das stimmt natuerlich und wenn das der Fall sit, dann checke ich es auch nicht so ganz. War bei mir letztens bei Mirror's Edge Catalyst der Fall. Zum Release $60 auf Origin aber $50 auf Amazon. Dazu kam dann noch ein $10 Rabatt per Promo Code und ich kam praktisch 30% billiger weg. Man muss sich halt immer ein bisschen umschauen. Ironischerweise war am Ende eh nur ein Origin-Code in der Verpackung. 

Ich kaufe 90% meiner Spiele auch als GOTY in Sales aber Keyshops meide ich, die sind mir im Allgemeinen zu shady.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. September 2016)

angelan schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem bleibt unverständlich, warum digitale Inhalte genausoviel kosten, wie retailversionen oder warum fast alles an Bonus beim retail gestrichen werden.


Warum? Das bisschen Verpackung kostet so gut wie nichts. Der eigentlich Wert des Produkt ist der digitale Code, das digitale Medium, das Spiel, und nicht der Datenträger. Wenn du einen Döner kaufst, zahlst du ja auch keine 5 Euro für das Papiertütchen, in den der Döner gelegt wird. 

Und von welchem Bonus sprichst du? Du kannst alle Bonusinhalte haben, die es gibt, wenn du nur den entsprechend aufgerufenen Preis bezahlst. Wenn dir das zu teuer ist, ist das schlicht dein Problem.



> Es geht - zumindest bei mir nicht um wenig zahlen, aber ein digitales Spiel, das noch dazu DRM hat, hat für mich nicht den gleichen Wert wie ein retailspiel mit Zusatzinhalten - nicht digital - und ohne Accountbindung.
> Da bin ich immer weniger bereit Vollpreis zu zahlen, immerhin sparen die Publisher eine Menge....


Ob du persönlich bereit bist, dafür Geld zu zahlen, bleibt dir überlassen. Aber den Publishern steht es ebenso frei, ein Produkt so anzubieten, wie sie es wollen, und zu welchem Preis sie das wollen.

Hier wird keiner betrogen und keiner übers Ohr gehauen (zumindest in 99% der Fälle nicht). Man muss einfach Preis X bezahlen um Zugang zu Produkt Y zu bekommen. Entweder das ist überzeugend und man konsumiert, oder eben nicht.


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Warum? Das bisschen Verpackung kostet so gut wie nichts. Der eigentlich Wert des Produkt ist der digitale Code, das digitale Medium, das Spiel, und nicht der Datenträger. Wenn du einen Döner kaufst, zahlst du ja auch keine 5 Euro für das Papiertütchen, in den der Döner gelegt wird.
> 
> Und von welchem Bonus sprichst du? Du kannst alle Bonusinhalte haben, die es gibt, wenn du nur den entsprechend aufgerufenen Preis bezahlst. Wenn dir das zu teuer ist, ist das schlicht dein Problem.
> 
> ...



Naja, ich denke der hat unwissentlich aber nen Punkt angesprochen, ich würde dem Keinen Kredit dafür geben, aber es ist doch halt so: Wenn man nen Spiel als Retail in den Laden stelle, dann gehen die 60€ nicht an den Entwickler und Publisher, sondern zum guten Teil an den Versand und an Material. Wenn man das jetzt bei Steam raus kommt fallen die 2 Posten schonmal weg

Ansonsten ja, Bonusinhalte sind Schwachsinn, da brauch man nur mal die alten Euroboxen anschauen was da an Bonusmaterial drin war, nähmlich garkeines, da war nur das Jewel Case mit der CD drin und nen Handbuch, was auch oft Krass überbewertet wird weil die teilweise auch nur so Dünn waren, ich hab hier noch alte liegen, also so toll ist das jetzt auch nicht, sowas wie bei Infocom Spielen gabts doch auch damals nur selten. Oder die Verpackung einfach als Bonus anzusehen. Daher muss man schon echt Fragen: War denn für Bonusinhalte?


----------



## LOX-TT (27. September 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ok, da kann ich nicht mitreden, kenne mich bei Konsolen und deren digitalen Vertriebswegen zu wenig aus. War deshalb nur auf den PC bezogen.



Ich meinte jetzt primär auch die Retail-Fassungen (also Hülle, Disc, wie sie halt im Laden stehen)

die digitalen Versionen aus den Stores der PlayStation, Xbox oder bei Nintendo sind auch auf den Konoslen mit DRM, also Account-gebunden (bzw. bei Big N System-gebunden).

zu den Bonus-Inhalten:

Joa, die gibt es in den normalen Fassungen doch eh schon Jahre nicht mehr, mit wenigen Ausnahmen wie dem Witcher, wo ein Heftchen und die Karte beilag, aber das ist bei weniger als 5% der Spiele so. Wer physischen Bonus haben will, der greift zu irgendwelchen Sonder-Collector's-wasweißich-Editionen mit Statue, Artbook, Steelbook, Soundtrack, dem üblichen Zeug halt.


----------



## Honigpumpe (27. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich aktiv dafür entscheide, eine Spiel vorzubestellen, dann ist das die Entscheidung eines mündigen Erwachsenen.



Du kannst ja machen, was Du willst. Ich hab jetzt "RotTR" auch für die PS4 vorbestellt, damit ich es am ersten Tag habe. Das Ding ist ja eh fertig, und man weiß, was man bekommt.

Vorbestellungen machen doch eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn man a) ein bestimmtes Studio unterstützen will oder b) sich seiner Sache todsicher ist. Das Argument "die Klitsche XY hat mich noch nie enttäuscht" zieht für mich nicht, wenn es sich hier um ein erfolgreiches Studio handelt, das keine finanzielle Unterstützung mehr braucht.

Denn natürlich haben Vorbestellungen negative Auswirkungen auf das Release. Wer schon eine Million Vorbestellungen sicher im Gepäck hat, der kann auch eine abgespeckte, im schlimmsten Fall sogar verbuggte Version 1.0 releasen und dann die Kunden mit weiteren kostenpflichtigen DLCs melken. Da schießt sich der "mündige Käufer" selbst ins Knie.

Ich hab aus einer spontanen Laune heraus den Season Pass für "Fallout 4" schon gekauft, als es noch gar keine DLCs gab. Bereut habe ich es nicht, der Content war dann schon okay, auch wenn ich nicht alles gespielt hab, trotzdem ärgere ich mich über meine eigene Dummheit. Kommt bestimmt nicht wieder vor.


----------



## devops (27. September 2016)

Ein sehr guter Artikel, der klar macht, dass es viele vernünftige Gründe gibt, ein Spiel nicht vorzubestellen, und praktisch keine, es zu tun. 100-prozentige Sicherheit, in welchem Zustand das Spiel bei Release ist, gibt nicht, auch nicht großen, berühmten Studios (vgl Blizzard und Diablo 4). Dass man kleine Studios supporten will, ist natürlich ne gute Sache, allerdings kann man da auch gehörig reinfallen (vgl No Mans Sky). Da muss man sein Geld schon eher irgendwie als wohltätige Spende sehen. Und in Zeiten von Steam & Co zählt das Argument, dass man gleich zum Release spielen kann, auch nicht wirklich.

Die wahren Gründe fürs Vorbestellen sind m.E.  wohl eher im emotionalen Bereich zu finden. Das positive Kauferlebnis wird nach vorne verlagert: Schließlich "kauft"man erstmal lediglich die Versprechungen des Herstellers bzw die eigenen Vorstellungen und Hoffnungen in das Spiel, eine zeitnahe Enttäuschung ist also ausgeschlossen. Außerdem gibt der Hersteller einem das Gefühl, von Anfang an an der"ganz großen Sache" bzw. dem "ganz tollen Spiel" dabei zu sein. Und nicht zuletzt spielt ein gewisses "blindes Vertrauen" oder Fanboytum eine Rolle. Man kauft einfach automatisch alle Spiele des Herstellers, weil die in der Vergangenheit gute Spiele rausgebracht haben, weil man "Fan" ist, oder weil die Entwickler so sympathisch rüberkommen ("Indie" und so) o.ä. Und wenn man sowieso ungesehen ungetestet das Spiel kaufen würde, kann man es konsequenterweise auch gleich vorbestellen. Dass Hersteller vor allem Wirtschaftsunternehmen sind (und tlw. durchaus knallharte), die vor allem eines interessiert, nämlich dass die Kasse klingelt, wird da leider zu oft ausgeblendet.

Ich mag niemandem seine Vorbestellerei verleiden, nur aufrufen, mal öfter nachzudenken, was da genau läuft, bevor man den "Jetzt vorbestellen"-Button drückt.  Dass man beim Vorbestellen neben seinem Geld vor allem seine wertvollen Rechte als Kunde an den Hersteller abgibt im Austausch für "Prinzip Hoffung" und irgendwelche mehr oder weniger nutzlose Ingame-Items wie ein sprechendes Pferd oder einen dreiköpfigen Affen. Und zu den Kundenrechten zählt zuallererst auch das Recht, ein Produkt nicht zu kaufen, wenn es nachgewiesenermaßen Mist ist oder der Verkäufer einem ein X für ein U vorzumachen versucht. 

Sicher kann jeder Vorbesteller dutzende Beispiele nennen, bei denen sie vorbestellt haben und dann war alles super, sie waren total zufrieden usw.. Das ist aber nicht der Punkt. Rechte braucht man nicht für den Fall, wenn ohnehin alles super läuft, sondern wenn es Probleme gibt. Und die gibt es leider viel zu häufig.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. September 2016)

Auch wenn mir das keiner glauben mag: Ich habe schon viele Spiele vorbestellt und das noch kein einziges Mal bereut.


----------



## angelan (27. September 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Bei was gibt es denn heute noch Retail Versionen *mit Zusatzinhalten* die genauso viel kosten wie die digitale Version? Sprichst du von Collector's Editions? Die sind naemlich teurer, wegen der Zusatzinhalte.
> Und was den DRM angeht, die Retail Version hat doch den DRM genau so, wie die digitale Version, zumindest inzwischen. Macht also auch kein Unterschied.
> 
> Das einzige, was eine Retail Version teurer machen koennte als eine digitale Version sind Datentraeger, Verpackung und Versand. an die Haendler. Allerdings gehe ich zumindest bei AAA Titeln, die ueber 3 Jahre mit Teams von 100+ Leuten entwickelt werden davon aus, dass dies einen zu vernachlaessigenden Anteil an den Gesamtkosten des Projekts ausmacht. Die Entwicklung ist das teure, nicht die DVD auf die das ganze am Ende gepresst wird.
> ...



DRM: deshalb muss ich es noch nicht gut finden, nur weil es so ist.

Wenn das so wäre, dass DAtenträger, Verpackung, Handbuch etc. einen vernachlässigbaren Anteil ausmachen, warum werden sie dann weggelassen? Finde ich unlogisch.
Man will doch Kosten sparen.
Und auch 20 cent sind bei Millionen Kopien ein nicht zu vernachlässigbarer Faktor, auch bei großen Firmen.
Warum sonst wollen die uns alle zu digitalen Versionen bringen?


----------



## angelan (27. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich hab aus einer spontanen Laune heraus den Season Pass für "Fallout 4" schon gekauft, als es noch gar keine DLCs gab. Bereut habe ich es nicht, der Content war dann schon okay, auch wenn ich nicht alles gespielt hab, trotzdem ärgere ich mich über meine eigene Dummheit. Kommt bestimmt nicht wieder vor.



Bei mir genauso, als key für 20 € gekauft, bisher noch nichts davon gespielt, weil ich keine Lust darauf hatte. beim nächsten Mal warte ich.


----------



## DerTriton (27. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Auch wenn mir das keiner glauben mag: Ich habe schon viele Spiele vorbestellt und das noch kein einziges Mal bereut.


Dann solltest du mal Lotto spielen, wenn du soviel Glück beim Spiele kauf hast.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. September 2016)

DerTriton schrieb:


> Dann solltest du mal Lotto spielen, wenn du soviel Glück beim Spiele kauf hast.


Das ist kein Glück, ich informiere mich eben sehr gut und weiß auch sehr genau, was mir Spaß macht.


----------



## DerTriton (27. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das ist kein Glück, ich informiere mich eben sehr gut und weiß auch sehr genau, was mir Spaß macht.


Auf welche Infos verlässt du dich denn? Ich brauche den Feedback und die Kommentare der Käufer um zu entscheiden ob mir ein Spiel liegt. Auf die Bewertungen von Spielezeitschriften verlasse ich mich nicht mehr, da sie seit Jahren nicht mehr mein Geschmack treffen.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. September 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> finde den Markt überhaupt nicht übersättigt, weil ich ja nicht jedes Spiel spielen/haben muss, sondern "nur" die für mich interessanten



Dann hast du aber ein sehr beschränktes Interessensfeld im Spielebereich. Ich komme bei weitem nicht hinterher, selbst wenn ich den ganzen Tag spielen würde, würde ich nicht alle für mich interessanten Titel zocken können.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. September 2016)

DerTriton schrieb:


> Auf welche Infos verlässt du dich denn? Ich brauche den Feedback und die Kommentare der Käufer um zu entscheiden ob mir ein Spiel liegt. Auf die Bewertungen von Spielezeitschriften verlasse ich mich nicht mehr, da sie seit Jahren nicht mehr mein Geschmack treffen.


Naja, ich sollte vielleicht dazu sagen, dass ich äußerst selten lange vor dem Release vorbestelle. Meist bestelle ich maximal eine Woche vor Release vor, damit ich Rabatte und den Preload nutzen kann und Vorbesteller-Bonusinhalte bekomme, aber eben mit minimalem Risiko. Häufig gibt es zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht nur schon Reviews, sondern auch schon Videos auf Youtube etc. Oft sind dann auch schon Betas etc. spielbar gewesen. Außerdem verfolge ich die gesamte Entwicklung von Spielen, die mich wirklich interessieren, sehr genau und lese/schaue fast alles dazu.  Für mich hat sich diese Strategie bisher immer ausgezahlt. Klar kommt es auch mal vor, dass das ein oder andere Feature im Spiel dann vielleicht nicht so geil war. Aber wenn die Basics stimmen, dann kann ich da drüber wegsehen und trotzdem meinen Spaß haben. Und um diese Basics einschätzen zu können, reicht imo der Kenntnisstand kurz vor Release meist schon deutlich aus, zumal ich eben relativ genau weiß, was mir prinzipiell Spaß macht und was nicht

Spiele, die ich nicht unbedingt spielen will oder sofort spielen muss, bestelle ich natürlich auch nicht vor. 



angelan schrieb:


> Wenn das so wäre, dass DAtenträger, Verpackung, Handbuch etc. einen vernachlässigbaren Anteil ausmachen, warum werden sie dann weggelassen? Finde ich unlogisch.


Man will eben verschiedenen Kunden gerecht werden. Viele Leute wollen und brauchen keine Verpackung.



> Und auch 20 cent sind bei Millionen Kopien ein nicht zu vernachlässigbarer Faktor, auch bei großen Firmen.


Bei einem Verkaufspreis von 50-70€ sind 20 Cent in der Tat ein vernachlässigbarer Faktor.



> Warum sonst wollen die uns alle zu digitalen Versionen bringen?


Größere Flexibilität, größere Kontrolle, Abschaltung des Gebrauchtmarktes (sehr wichtig bei Konsolen!), möglichst das Ausschalten des Zwischenhändlers. Der digitale Vertrieb hat nur Vorteile für Publisher. Dass es Retailversionen immer noch gibt, liegt nur daran, dass Teile der Kundschaft das so vehement nachfragen.

Ich persönlich prognostiziere aber, dass es über kurz oder lang nur noch digitale Kopien und physische Collector's Editions für Sammler geben wird (evtl. ohne Datenträger, also nur Nippes!). Die einfache Papphülle mit Datenträger wird irgendwann verschwinden, auch deshalb, weil sie einfach zu wenig Mehrwert bietet und weil die allgemeine Internetabdeckung immer besser werden wird.


----------



## Honigpumpe (27. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber ein sehr beschränktes Interessensfeld im Spielebereich. Ich komme bei weitem nicht hinterher, selbst wenn ich den ganzen Tag spielen würde, würde ich nicht alle für mich interessanten Titel zocken können.



Komisch, mir geht das gar nicht so. Auf meinem "pile of shame" liegen derzeit insgesamt drei Spiele. An Neuanschaffungen ist für dieses Jahr bisher nur noch ein Game definitiv geplant, bei den anderen weiß ich noch nicht so recht. Ich hab das Problem eher mit Büchern: da wächst der Stapel am Bett immer in Richtung Decke, ein neues Bücherregal kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus, deshalb habe ich mir einen Kaufstopp verordnet (an den ich mich dann natürlich doch nicht halte).

Ich bin eh dabei, meine Daddelzeit mal etwas zu reduzieren. Seit Jahren reden wir davon, mal selbst im Team einen Sidescroller zu machen, und wer nur labert, macht sich ja auch irgendwann unglaubwürdig ...


----------



## Savag3r (27. September 2016)

Hach ja, The Division vorbestellt und den Season Pass gleich dazu weil ich von der Berichterstattung und den gezeigten Ingame-Szenen voll gehyped war. Die kritischen Stimmen sind irgendwie nicht mehr durchgedrungen. Das Ende vom Lied - die DLC-Inhalte habe bislang noch nicht mal zu Gesicht bekommen, weil ich es einfach nicht mehr spiele. Ubisoft kanns egal sein - zumindest für diesen Release.

Nochmal passiert mir soetwas nicht und besonders Ubisoft ist auf meiner schwarzen Liste nochmal in Stückchen nach oben gerutscht. Immerhin lernt man ja wenigstens ab und zu aus Fehlern...


----------



## DerTriton (27. September 2016)

Savag3r schrieb:


> Hach ja, The Division vorbestellt und den Season Pass gleich dazu weil ich von der Berichterstattung und den gezeigten Ingame-Szenen voll gehyped war. Die kritischen Stimmen sind irgendwie nicht mehr durchgedrungen. Das Ende vom Lied - die DLC-Inhalte habe bislang noch nicht mal zu Gesicht bekommen, weil ich es einfach nicht mehr spiele. Ubisoft kanns egal sein - zumindest für diesen Release.
> 
> Nochmal passiert mir soetwas nicht und besonders Ubisoft ist auf meiner schwarzen Liste nochmal in Stückchen nach oben gerutscht. Immerhin lernt man ja wenigstens ab und zu aus Fehlern...


Wie verschieden die Geschmäcker sind. "The Division" war nach 4 Jahren der erste Mainstream Titel den ich mir wieder gekauft habe. Ich bin bei 306 Stunden gelandet und fand das Spiel richtig Stimmig und der Coop hat viel Spaß gemacht sowie das PvP in der Darkzone. Wobei ich wohl zu viel gespielt habe, habe mir auch den Season Pass gekauft und nicht mal die Inhalte getestet. Für mich war "The Division"  dennoch sein Geld mehr als Wert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. September 2016)

Ich selbst bestelle auch nur sehr selten vor. Und was ich vorbestellt habe, hat mich auch sehr gut unterhalten.


----------



## MrFob (27. September 2016)

angelan schrieb:


> DRM: deshalb muss ich es noch nicht gut finden, nur weil es so ist.


Kein Kunde mag DRM, aendert aber nichts an dder Diskussion um Retail vs. Download, ist inzwischen praktisch immer in beiden (am PC zumindest), kann man also aus der Gleichung kuerzen. (Wenns geht, dann kaufe ich uebrigens bei GOG, Download ohne DRM -> best of both worlds.)



> Wenn das so wäre, dass DAtenträger, Verpackung, Handbuch etc. einen vernachlässigbaren Anteil ausmachen, warum werden sie dann weggelassen? Finde ich unlogisch.
> Man will doch Kosten sparen.
> Und auch 20 cent sind bei Millionen Kopien ein nicht zu vernachlässigbarer Faktor, auch bei großen Firmen.
> Warum sonst wollen die uns alle zu digitalen Versionen bringen?



Naja, bei einem $60 Spiel sind 20 cent halt 0.33%. Das gilt auch wenn du das ganze x 1 Millionen nimmst. $200.000 sind immer noch 0.33% von 60.000.000.
Klar wollen sie die Kosten trotzdem einspaaren, und theoretisch koennten sie die 20 cent an den Kunden uebertragen. Muessen sie aber nicht, weil es am Ende immer noch ein System ist, dass auf Angebot und Nachfrage basiert. Wenn die Nachfrage fuer Downloads gross genug ist, dass genug Leute das fuer $60 kaufen um einen Gewinn damit zu machen, dann werden sie es fuer $60 verkaufen, Download oder nicht. Das nennt sich dann freie Marktwirtschaft. 

Ich denke mal, dass die sich die Preise auch nicht gerade aus den Fingern saugen. Die werden schon ein paar BWLer und Marktforscher angestellt haben, die ein paar Analysen fuer Gewinnoptimierung gemacht haben. Am Ende ist es in der Hand der Kunden. Wie ich weiter oben geschrieben habe, wenn es sich nicht um ein super Spiel handelt, dann warte ich auch lieber auf die GOTY in nem Sale, weil mir die meisten Spiele keine $60 wert sind. Allerdings habe ich in letzter Zeit ein paar Release Kaeufe getaetigt (Deus Ex, Mirrors Edge: Catalyst, Witcher 3) und zwar bewusst, weil ich die Spiele/Serien/Spielidee mochte und, die ENtwickler so unterstuetzen will und dem Publisher zeigen will, dass sie auch mehr Releasetag-Verkaeufe/Gewinn machen koennen, wenn sie gute Spiele rausbringen. Ich denke in erster Linie muessen wir als Kunden uns ueberlegen, fuer was wir Geld ausgeben.
Ich weiss, dass ich mit der Predigt bei dir offene Tueren einrenne und es "den Kunden" sowieso nicht gibt. Aber ich denke nicht, dass man den Publishern die Schuld dafuer geben kann ihr Produkt zu einem Preis anzubieten, den anscheinend genug Leute zu zahlen bereit sind, damit fuer sie der meiste Gewinn rausspringt. Wuerde ich genauso machen.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber ein sehr beschränktes Interessensfeld im Spielebereich. Ich komme bei weitem nicht hinterher, selbst wenn ich den ganzen Tag spielen würde, würde ich nicht alle für mich interessanten Titel zocken können.



das ich  alles zocken "kann" hab ich nicht gesagt  meine Pille ist gewaltig, wie auch die Sammlung

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das sind nur die Retailspiele


----------



## Spiritogre (27. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Komisch, mir geht das gar nicht so. Auf meinem "pile of shame" liegen derzeit insgesamt drei Spiele. An Neuanschaffungen ist für dieses Jahr bisher nur noch ein Game definitiv geplant, bei den anderen weiß ich noch nicht so recht. Ich hab das Problem eher mit Büchern: da wächst der Stapel am Bett immer in Richtung Decke, ein neues Bücherregal kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus, deshalb habe ich mir einen Kaufstopp verordnet (an den ich mich dann natürlich doch nicht halte).
> 
> Ich bin eh dabei, meine Daddelzeit mal etwas zu reduzieren. Seit Jahren reden wir davon, mal selbst im Team einen Sidescroller zu machen, und wer nur labert, macht sich ja auch irgendwann unglaubwürdig ...



Hmm grob geschätzt würde ich sagen, ich habe 2000 Games noch vor mir, davon etwa 300 - 400 aktuellere aus der Zeit nach 2000, die ich wirklich noch unbedingt spielen will, etwa 500 Bücher (alleine bei Amazon habe ich dank lesen.net Newsletter ca. 150 kostenlose Bücher für den Kindle innerhalb des letzten Jahres bekommen) und sogar noch einen Haufen Filme und Serien. 

Ich habe zwar aufgegeben mal mein eigenes Spiel zu machen (wollte immer ein P&C Adventure machen) aber ich habe noch drei angefangene dicke Romane liegen (und jede Menge Konzepte), die ich mal irgendwann fertigstellen muss.


----------



## Bonkic (27. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ich habe 2000 Games noch vor mir



äh, wie bitte?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das ich  alles zocken "kann" hab ich nicht gesagt  meine Pille ist gewaltig, wie auch die Sammlung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich... ähmm... bin sprachlos.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2016)

Lox ist der Meister der Spiele. Und das meine ich jetzt nicht ketzerisch, sondern mit Respekt. Er kann später mal ein Spielemuseum eröffnen


----------



## Honigpumpe (28. September 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das ich  alles zocken "kann" hab ich nicht gesagt  meine Pille ist gewaltig, wie auch die Sammlung



Au Backe! Da würde ich an Deiner Stelle wirklich mal den Nachlaß regeln und das einem Museum vermachen.

Gibt's auch Bücher in der Wohnung, oder stehen da nur pro forma zwei Stephen Kings rum?


----------



## FalloutEffect (28. September 2016)

Eine wirklich sehr gute Kolumne. Ich erkenne da einige Probleme auch bei mir wieder. Ich habe früher gerne Spiele von Bioware vorbestellt. Vorallem bei Dragon Age II habe ich es bereut, aber das Argument war klar: Origins war großartig und ich habe damals Blind darauf vertraut, dass DAII genausogut wird. Bei Inquisition habe ich dann auch tatsächlich erstmal paar Tage gewartet. Vorallem viele Reviews und Usermeinungen gelesen. 

Aber ich sehe auch die Bewertung von vielen Spielern kritisch. Einige bewerten das Spiel zu harsch, gerade wenn es mal nicht läuft, gibts dann 0 Sterne, obwohl das Spiel nicht mal angespielt wurde. In einer Durschnittswertung wird das Spiel dann schlechter gemacht als es ist.

Im Moment würde ich nur Tyranny von Obsidian vorbestellen. Pillars of Eternity (das ich mir damals aber nicht vorbestellt habe) hat mich dermaßen überzeugt, dass ich von Tyranny etwas ähnliches erwarte. Bei Obsidian habe ich auch das Gefühl, dass es denen nicht nur ums Geld geht, obwohl sie es sicher nötig hätten, sondern auch darum ein gutes Spiel rauszubringen. Die Pre-Videos haben mich jedenfalls überzeugt, dass das Spiel einen Vorschuss wert ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. September 2016)

Ich beneide ja LOX-TT um die Aufgeräumtheit seiner Sammlung. Bei mir ist es so, dass ich zwei große Fächer im Wohnzimmerschrank mit aktuelleren Konsolenspielen und ein paar wenigen PC Spielen vollgeklatscht habe, sowie noch einen Umzugskarton im Keller. Der Großteil meiner älteren Games liegt hingegen in einem guten Dutzend gelber Säcke eingewickelt im Keller meiner Mutter. Und auf PC kommen ja Launcher-übergreifend dann auch noch 600 - 700 rein digitale Spiele dazu (ca. 500 bei Steam und der Rest verteilt sich auf GoG, UPlay, Origin und ein paar kleinere). 

Ich möchte mal irgendwann im Lotto gewinnen und dann ein großes Haus haben, da mache ich mir dann ein schönes Spielezimmer mit Ständen für alle Konsolen und Heimcomputer und ein paar PCs ...


----------



## stawacz (28. September 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das ich  alles zocken "kann" hab ich nicht gesagt  meine Pille ist gewaltig, wie auch die Sammlung
> 
> 
> 
> ...




junge du bist so ein suchti 


gefällt mir


aber stimmt schon..in zeiten wo spiele immer billiger werden,sei es aus sales oder keyshops,sammelt sich ordentlich was an.ich interessier mich ja auch für fast jedes genre aber leider muss ich eben auch feststellen,das man einfach nich hinterher kommt. :/

wenn ich meine steambiliothek ansehe bin ich auch so erschlagen das ich gar nich weiss was ich zuerst und zuletzt zocken soll.am ende wirds meist irgend n onlinegame wie lol oder BF


----------



## MichaelG (28. September 2016)

Ich darf gar nicht über die Zahl meiner Spiele nachdenken. Wird sicher Richtung 3000 gehen. Incl. der Retails.


----------



## Sounds1 (28. September 2016)

Wann habe ich vorbestellt?
Mal überlegen ...

Battlefield 4, Anno 2205, Division, No Man's Sky

Nicht sehr viel. 
BF und Anno Serie folge ich schon Jahrezehnte und habe trotzdem insgesamt nur jeweils einmal vorbestellt.
Bei Division gefiel mir die Vorstellungen "wie es mal sein soll" und ich hatte schon einen Mitspieler.
Bei No Man's Sky gefiel mir auch die Vorstellungen aus Trailern und der offiziellen Homepage (nicht die Interviews oder andere Werbung), aber da bin ich ja auch einer der wenigen die mit der Entscheidung nicht hadern oder gar zufrieden sind.

Battlefield 1 werde ich auch nicht vorbestellen. Aber das liegt an meinem geschrumpften Spielen-Zeitfenster. Da muss man dann auch nicht einer der ersten sein. Am Ende hab ich das Spiel einen Tag vorher, aber keine Zeit zum Spielen xD

Also ist das mit dem Vorbestellen eher nicht so mein Problem / Fall.
Neben den Haupt-Serien gekaufte Spiele wurden nur wegen GamePlay's oder ähnlichen irgend wann nach Release besorgt.

Da fällt mir ein, ich habe GTA vergessen ...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (28. September 2016)

Ich habe hier jetzt einige Male "Rockstar Games" als vertrauenswürdiges Studio gelesen.
Selbst als Fan der GTA-Serie, muss ich da kleinere Zweifel anmelden.
GTA IV war zum Release massiv verbugt. Von komplett unspielbar, bis zu fehlenden Texturen, war je nach Konfiguration eigentlich so ziemlich alles dabei.
Ich sage nur AMD Karten 
 Vom grottigen RSC wollen wir mal gar nicht anfangen... Oder lieber doch ?  Denn der ist natürlich auch bei GTA V wieder an Bord, und sorgte zum Release auch wieder für viel "Freude" bei den Usern.
Insbesondere Käufer von Retail-Boxen waren häufig(er) betroffen. Weshalb ich zB. gezwungen war, mir neben der Retail Version auch die Steam Version zu kaufen, um zuverlässig auf das Spiel zuzugreifen. 
Und nicht vergessen, die Retails von GTA IV, samt den Add On`s "Ballad of Gay Tony" und "Lost and Damned" sind heute wegen "SecuRom" unter Win 10 unspielbar geworden.


----------



## Orzhov (28. September 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich habe hier jetzt einige Male "Rockstar Games" als vertrauenswürdiges Studio gelesen.
> Selbst als Fan der GTA-Serie, muss ich da kleinere Zweifel anmelden.
> GTA IV war zum Release massiv verbugt. Von komplett unspielbar, bis zu fehlenden Texturen, war je nach Konfiguration eigentlich so ziemlich alles dabei.
> Ich sage nur AMD Karten
> ...



Es tut mir leid das Du und Andere auf der Plattform PC diese Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Auch ich bin ein großer GTA Fan, jedoch habe ich IV und V jeweils auf einer Konsole zum Launch gespielt und die beschriebenen Probleme liegen leider an der Portierung.


----------



## MichaelG (28. September 2016)

Und bei GTA V hat man aus dem Problem gelernt. Einziges nerviges Dauer-Problem was bleibt ist der Social-Club wo das Einloggen zu einigen Zeiten nicht funktioniert.

Es ist auch ärgerlich, daß Rockstar nicht endlich diese unsägliche Zusatzsoftware abschafft. Die ist genauso belastend wie GfWL. Und ohne den Social-Club ist ja nicht mal speichern möglich (wenns nur den MP beträfe wäre das maximal ärgerlich, aber so ?)


----------



## CyBexBln (28. September 2016)

Ich habe jetzt noch keine Kommentare gelesen, werde ich gleich tun. Aber ich wollte erstmal niederschreiben, was mir durch den Kopf geistert. Und ich habe das Video auch erst 3 Tage später gesehen. 

Was den DLC Wahnsinn angeht, gibt es aber auch Leute, die denken genau umgekehrt. Egal ob Vorbesteller oder Season Pass, wenn ich sehe, da sollen lauter Happen kommen, dann kann ich zB auch gerne auf eine Game of the Year Edition warten. Und kauf es zT auch noch für einen Bruchteil des Preises. 

Ich habe mich echt auf No Man's Sky gefreut, war vom ersten Video bis kurz vor Release begeistert, trotzdem hatte ich so ein komisches Bauchgefühl und habe mir gesagt, das ich erstmal ein paar Youtuber und (Mini)Tests abwarten wollte, obowhl ich das Spiel was Sean Murray präsentiert hat echt gerne Spielen wollte. Aber ich habe mich richtig entschieden es mir nicht zu kaufen. Ich freue mich trotzdem darauf, es vielleicht in 1-2 Jahren zu kaufen, wenn es dann evtl etwsa vollständiger und näher an den Trailern dran ist. Und wenn ich dann auch nur 20€ ausgebe, würde es mich auch nicht ganz so sehr stören, wenn nicht mehr Gameplay und Content dabei ist. Das Spiel ist ja dann nicht schlechter, höchstens besser. 

Ansonsten gab es 3 Spiele in den letzten 10 Jahren, die ich vorbestellt habe bzw an die ich mich erinnern kann. 
- DooM, weil ich die Collectors Edition haben wollte.
- GTA5, weil ich vorher schon einige Videos von den Konsolen PS4/XB1 sehen konnte und ich einfach begeistert von dem mutigen Schritt zur Ego-Perspektive war.  Da hät ich auch so ein Flop hingenommen wie es bei GTA4 war. Es lief ja später besser. 
- Dying Light, weil ich dieses Spiel unbedingt haben wollte und mir vorher klar war, das es Problematisch werden könnte, es in Deutschland zu bekommen. Aber ich habe Dead Island geliebt und hätte TechLand sogar grober Schnitzer verziehen. Habe es auch nicht bereut und Techland hat echt viel daraus gemacht.

Dafür bin ich eher für Early Access zu haben. 
- Godus, ich habe die erste Version noch geliebt, aber wo es sich hin entwickelt hat, war/ist nicht mein Fall. Wobei ich mich echt Frage, wieso ich das 126h gespeilt habe. 
- Empyrion, auf dieses Spiel bin ich durch No Man's Sky gekommen, denn ich habe dort auch viele Kommentare gelesen. Ich habe es nicht bereut und es ist ja noch nicht mal Fertig. Aber einen scheinbar guten (deutschen) Entwickler.
- Project CARS, da war man ja sogar Investor und hat was wieder bekommen. 
- Next Car Game, die Hoffnung war groß... 
- Star Citizen, ich liebe CR seine Vision und das er konsequent darauf setzt, dass alles in der Ego-Perspektive funktionieren soll.
- ARK, DayZ, Rust, alles irgendwie nicht so meins, habe ich aber irgendwie trotzdem gekauft oder geschenkt bekommen. 
Allerdings sehe ich die nicht als Spiele an, ich schau eher gelegentlich rein und gucke wie der Stand ist. 

Was in der heutigen Zeit auch nett ist, es gibt immer irgendeinen mit Youtube Account der Spiele spielt und uns teilhaben läßt. Das ist auf jedenfall eine weitere nette Informationsquelle. Und es wird ja auch fast alles gespielt. Zeitschriften haben mich zB noch nicht über Empyrion informiert.


----------



## Canny (29. September 2016)

Vorbestellen XD
selten doof wer das macht XD
Hab schon so viel Frust und Geld gesparrt, da ich schließlich auf manchen halbfertigen Bug-Schrott verzichtet habe .
 Das intelligente dabei ist, dass ein Vorbesteller das Spiel nicht eher zocken kann als ich... und mal ganz ehrlich... diese DLC Lock-Angebote sind doch wohl eher lächerlich.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. September 2016)

Canny schrieb:


> Das intelligente dabei ist, dass ein Vorbesteller das Spiel nicht eher zocken kann als ich...


Das stimmt so nicht mehr in vollem Umfang. Bei EA etwa kannst du als Vorbesteller durchaus schon vor Release Spiele zocken.


----------



## MichaelG (29. September 2016)

Aber nur als Early Enlister Edition bei BF1. Es sei denn man ist EAOrigin Mitglied. Dann kann man Spiele 10 Tage? für X Stunden vor Release spielen. Ob das allerdings alle sind keine Ahnung.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. September 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber nur als Early Enlister Edition bei BF1. Es sei denn man ist EAOrigin Mitglied. Dann kann man Spiele 10 Tage? für X Stunden vor Release spielen. Ob das allerdings alle sind keine Ahnung.


Ja, es gibt Einschränkungen. Aber nichtsdestotrotz gibt es inzwischen Möglichkeiten, Spiele vor dem Release zu zocken. Ein anderes Beispiel wäre gerade das Vorbestellen der Ultimate Edition von Forza Horizon 3.


----------



## MichaelG (29. September 2016)

Jepp. Hab diese zwar aber deren Preis ist auch dezent formuliert *delikat*


----------



## stawacz (29. September 2016)

heute wieder die vorteile des preorderns genossen.fifa vor vier monaten für 29 bestellt.kumpel dürfte heute bei release 42 zahlen^^


----------



## golani79 (29. September 2016)

29? russische Keys die vom Laster gefallen sind? ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. September 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> 29? russische Keys die vom Laster gefallen sind? ^^


Bulgarische Keys, die von Chinesen gehackt wurden, die von Russen geklaut wurden, von deren LKW sie fielen


----------



## stawacz (30. September 2016)

stink normaler preis .find das jetzt nich mal sonderlich billig.vorbestellung halt^^


----------



## Holyangel (30. September 2016)

Habe schon lange kein Spiel mehr vorbestellt, eigentlich war dies bei mir eher zur pre www Zeit noch gang und gebe, als man z.b. zum release unbedingt einen Super Famicom haben wollte, ein Ultima 7 oder ein anderer Hoffungsträger... Damals waren ja die Spiele nicht unbegrenzt im Kaufregal vorhanden.
Heute bake ich evtl mal ein Spiel (Camelot Unchained und Bards Tale)... aber ich erinnere mich ansonsten nicht an einer pre order... auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass ich bei Civilization fast schwach geworden wäre... auch weil ich den pre order bonus nicht als zu aufdringlich empfinde (sondern fair, man bekommt es nur früher)... aber ich  habe so viele Spiele, welche ich noch nicht durch habe, da kann ich dann auch warten 

Edit: SC-BW und SC2 CE waren wohl die letzten vorbestellten Titel


----------

